# [CLOSED] GBWhatsApp official post



## xSylla (Aug 17, 2018)

Important Announcement

GBWhatsApp shuts down.
As everyone knows, GBTeam has totally stopped the development.
So if any other developer will edit and release the mod please don't mention GBTeam name in that mod.
It was a great time with all you guys.
Sorry for the Inconvenience, hence we have closed our website, social account and mods
There will be no further development by us

And please don't trust in other developer like Sam mod and official plus that say that they updated the base, because they don't even have the source code of GB, so pay attention to these thieves.

A good alternative is FMWhatsApp
That's all

Team
GBMods


----------



## folusmile (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice one.. Very. Good mod for privacy and more.


----------



## xSylla (Aug 17, 2018)

Reserved


----------



## marik9581 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have gbwhatsapp 6.40 and thete is no way to backup the chats to google drive. 
When i go to settings, chats , i have only back up chats and when i click on that, it backs my chats up in my internal memory. No option for automatic google backup.

What can i do to enable it?


----------



## xSylla (Aug 23, 2018)

marik9581 said:


> I have gbwhatsapp 6.40 and thete is no way to backup the chats to google drive.
> When i go to settings, chats , i have only back up chats and when i click on that, it backs my chats up in my internal memory. No option for automatic google backup.
> 
> What can i do to enable it?

Click to collapse



Google drive don't work on mods


----------



## marik9581 (Aug 25, 2018)

So there is no external app to backup ?
No solution?


----------



## caliban_freak (Aug 25, 2018)

Can you help me out? I like to change the color of the online and write... text, but it wont change at all. My background is white and can't to be change. Thx

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ozankardes (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks What's the difference plus?


----------



## xSylla (Aug 27, 2018)

ozankardes said:


> Thanks What's the difference plus?

Click to collapse



Package name


----------



## pavoleo (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't read deleted messages... the section is in white. That's the only problem I found, nice job!


----------



## Trovies (Aug 31, 2018)

What is the difference between those 3 version


----------



## folusmile (Aug 31, 2018)

Trovies said:


> What is the difference between those 3 version

Click to collapse



No diff all are same.. Is jst for u to use 3 WhatsApp on your phone if need be


----------



## moreno4xl (Aug 31, 2018)

Does anybody have working links? The ones on the original post are down.


----------



## marselcj (Aug 31, 2018)

6.55 is out!


----------



## kumuyi (Aug 31, 2018)

Links please


----------



## marselcj (Sep 1, 2018)

Please check in your app for updates.
https://www.gbmods.co/?p=19


----------



## DonAndress (Sep 1, 2018)

Is it possible to remove this big ass nag screen about new version? 
But only this one, the one about whatsapp expiration date I think should stay. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## xSylla (Sep 2, 2018)

Links updated guys


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I sometimes get the problem, that I can't receive messages.

If I send messages, they receive it m, but I don't see the receive indicator anymore.

While this happens, I see the "Check for new messages" notification.

I get this bug since several gbwhatsapp versions.


----------



## lonicron (Sep 4, 2018)

After the update, keyboard no longer shows up automatically when entering a conversation even though "cancel open keyboard" option is unchecked. I use swiftkey and with exi module. However tried Gboard with no luck. Does anyone have an idea on this issue? Am I missing something?


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 4, 2018)

MartinX3 said:


> I sometimes get the problem, that I can't receive messages.
> 
> If I send messages, they receive it m, but I don't see the receive indicator anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed it.


----------



## marselcj (Sep 4, 2018)

So, do not tell us how...


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 5, 2018)

marselcj said:


> So, do not tell us how...

Click to collapse



Activate second ticks in privacy mode.
It is mentioned in the FAQ.


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 6, 2018)

GBWhatsApp 6.55,message notifications don't come up. Call notification doesn't show. I can get tons of calls and messages with my phone in my hand and won't even know until open the app. I realized Android systems kills the app's background processes after some time if it's minimized. I set battery preferences to "do not optimize",still no joy. It still kills it and messages and calls fail to notify.


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 6, 2018)

jonstorm said:


> GBWhatsApp 6.55,message notifications don't come up. Call notification doesn't show. I can get tons of calls and messages with my phone in my hand and won't even know until open the app. I realized Android systems kills the app's background processes after some time if it's minimized. I set battery preferences to "do not optimize",still no joy. It still kills it and messages and calls fail to notify.

Click to collapse



Sounds like WhatsApp didn't register into gcm or android notification system.


----------



## XanderPPD (Sep 7, 2018)

could you guys add the adaptive launcher icon?


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 8, 2018)

MartinX3 said:


> Sounds like WhatsApp didn't register into gcm or android notification system.

Click to collapse



Any way to fix that? I need my messages and calls in real time. I never had this problem with GBWhatsApp on my other phones but started experiencing this on Android 8.1.0.


----------



## Swanee123 (Sep 8, 2018)

jonstorm said:


> Any way to fix that? I need my messages and calls in real time. I never had this problem with GBWhatsApp on my other phones but started experiencing this on Android 8.1.0.

Click to collapse



I'm using gbwhatsapp on 8.1 and it's perfect so I don't think it's an 8.1 issue


----------



## marcaff (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi OP, on my cellphone data provider I do not use my mobile data to use WhatsApp. Do you think with your app, will consume data? Thx!


----------



## maroc1994 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey guys,

Do you also have the problem when you want to send a picture and you put a emoji on the text field, that whatsapp is force closing?


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 10, 2018)

Swanee123 said:


> I'm using gbwhatsapp on 8.1 and it's perfect so I don't think it's an 8.1 issue

Click to collapse



I wonder what it is then cos I downloaded GBWhatsApp 6.55 from gbmods.co. Anyone with same issue of not receiving messages and calls except when they open the app?


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 10, 2018)

How to change color of the grey ticks (sent and delivered both)?


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 10, 2018)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> How to change color of the grey ticks (sent and delivered both)?

Click to collapse



1.2.13 for sent and delivered in conversation screen. 1.2.14 for blue ticks (read).
2.2.25 and 2.2.26 for same in main/chats screen


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 10, 2018)

jonstorm said:


> 1.2.13 for sent and delivered in conversation screen. 1.2.14 for blue ticks (read).
> 2.2.25 and 2.2.26 for same in main/chats screen

Click to collapse



Thanks a TON!!!
One more question, is there any option to change the colour of the time in status tab?


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 10, 2018)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> Thanks a TON!!!
> One more question, is there any option to change the colour of the time in status tab?

Click to collapse



By status tab, I believe you mean the one between chats and calls on the main screen.


----------



## Swanee123 (Sep 10, 2018)

jonstorm said:


> I wonder what it is then cos I downloaded from 6.55 from gbmods.co. Anyone with same issue of not receiving messages and calls except when they open the app?

Click to collapse



I am using same (omar) from same link
I solved the issue of not getting message notifications by removing the app from battery optimisation. Now I never miss a message


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 10, 2018)

Swanee123 said:


> I am using same (omar) from same link
> I solved the issue of not getting message notifications by removing the app from battery optimisation. Now I never miss a message

Click to collapse



I already tried that and still no joy


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 11, 2018)

jonstorm said:


> By status tab, I believe you mean the one between chats and calls on the main screen.

Click to collapse



Yes, exactly.


----------



## jonstorm (Sep 11, 2018)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> Yes, exactly.

Click to collapse



Status tab time is affected by 2.2.8


----------



## fbxdadev (Sep 12, 2018)

there used to be an option under "other MODS" for placing the contacts tab in place of the status (or calls) tab... what happened to it? I hate the status tab, makes me want to uninstall whatsapp all together!!


----------



## someonenr (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a problem that GBWA is always lag and no responding. It'll delay the msg. I think it may be a network problem like wait for timeout.
I'm on Oreo 8.1.


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 16, 2018)

How to change the color of the text "Cs 6"? I changed the media caption color but it did not affect this.


----------



## akash.galaxy07 (Sep 16, 2018)

How much we can trust this mod?
what's the difference bitween 6.30 one which is thre in another thread and this one?
is there source available of this app?


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 16, 2018)

akash.galaxy07 said:


> How much we can trust this mod?
> what's the difference bitween 6.30 one which is thre in another thread and this one?
> is there source available of this app?

Click to collapse




The source was never available.
But if you not install the latest mod with the latest WhatsApp base, then The WhatsApp Company will *****slap and ban you.


----------



## teostar (Sep 17, 2018)

fbxdadev said:


> there used to be an option under "other MODS" for placing the contacts tab in place of the status (or calls) tab... what happened to it? I hate the status tab, makes me want to uninstall whatsapp all together!!

Click to collapse



Same here. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 17, 2018)

MartinX3 said:


> The source was never available.
> But if you not install the latest mod with the latest WhatsApp base, then The WhatsApp Company will *****slap and ban you.

Click to collapse



Hi, im thinking of getting GBWA too, so u say i must have GBWA updated to not get ban ?? is all working good like message deliver and the official funtions ?? 

thx ¡¡:good:


----------



## marselcj (Sep 17, 2018)

And much more.


----------



## MartinX3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Hi, im thinking of getting GBWA too, so u say i must have GBWA updated to not get ban ?? is all working good like message deliver and the official funtions ??
> 
> thx ¡¡:good:

Click to collapse



I am using it since years


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 17, 2018)

MartinX3 said:


> I am using it since years

Click to collapse



great, i downloaded las nigth, cant wait lol. Its really awesome have this new privacy options and themes


----------



## DonAndress (Sep 18, 2018)

MartinX3 said:


> The WhatsApp Company will *****slap and ban you.

Click to collapse



Whatsapp company? Isn't Facebook the owner now? 




Benjaa20 said:


> Its really awesome have this new privacy options and themes

Click to collapse



As long as they work 
But it is awesome. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 18, 2018)

DonAndress said:


> As long as they work
> But it is awesome.

Click to collapse



Well, I can confirm that the privacy options actually works and really well tbh, the only thing I saw is that the blue ticks functions don't work totally fine on WhatsApp web connection, but not big deal


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 20, 2018)

DonAndress said:


> Whatsapp company? Isn't Facebook the owner now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they all work great, just not on whatsapp web,  nothing to worry about but it just dont work so well ( u can imagine since is the official whatsapp web page lol ). Apart from that, all good.

edit: sprry i thougth i didt reply smh


----------



## TheTopiMaster (Sep 22, 2018)

AegisLab	SUSPICIOUS
Babable	PUP.HighConfidence
Tencent	a.gray.jvptvr.d
TrendMicro-HouseCall	Suspicious_GEN.F47V0829
App shows virus in the scan


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 24, 2018)

There is a option for dont download in automatic vocal audio?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 24, 2018)

djsolidsnake86 said:


> There is a option for dont download in automatic vocal audio?

Click to collapse




Not possible mate, in the stock configurations > data and storage > there is a warning that says " Voice audios will always be downloaded for a better communication "


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 24, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Not possible mate, in the stock configurations > data and storage > there is a warning that says " Voice audios will always be downloaded for a better communication "

Click to collapse



I saw that message, so its impossibile make a modification?


----------



## Flavio (Sep 25, 2018)

How could I transfer my GBWhatsApp chats from an  Android phone to an iPhone? I now have a dual SIM Android phone with WhatsApp for personal use and GBWhatsApp for work use and I want to switch to an iPhone for work use but keep the WhatsApp chats on the existing Android phone.


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 26, 2018)

I just discovered that u can't use voice commands of Google assistant to work with GB WhatsApp. I used to do some " Send WhatsApp to NAME, ( message )" and the assistant send it though WhatsApp. But with GBWhatsapp it just says that I don't have it updated or installed. Guess I can't use voice commands anymore


----------



## Smiss (Sep 26, 2018)

GbWhatsapp lags and freezes my phone! I have allready tried all versions of it from here. (S7 Arm 64 V.8) I had never a problem with that app but after the 655 update it doesnt work for me so i switched to YoWhatsapp - that works and dont freezes the app. Why does this not working anymore? Any help?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Sep 27, 2018)

"Send my location " option doesn't work.

EDIT: my fault, had an issue with GPS, all good. My Location option works fine


----------



## MelissaSx (Oct 3, 2018)

This mod doesn't work in my device. The gbwhatsapp v6.40 worked well. This version freeze always when i click something.


----------



## Msanical (Oct 4, 2018)

It Seems The Latest Version Of GBWhatsApp Is Freezing For Everyone, Thought It Was Just Me.

I'm Running It On An Arm 64 Device Android 7


----------



## marselcj (Oct 4, 2018)

Not for everybody. For me it's running fine. No lag, no freeze. I can use WhatsApp Web too. I have been using this app for almost last two years.


----------



## b1k3rdude (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone been able to successfully do a backup and restore of chats on version 6.55, I did chat backup uninstalled, reinstalled, did restore from back and I'm not seeing the latest chats.

There was a guide somewhere on how to do this, but cant seem to find it.

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

Has anyone been able to successfully do a backup and restore of chats on version 6.55, I did chat backup uninstalled, reinstalled, did restore from back and I'm not seeing the latest chats.

There was a guide somewhere on how to do this, but cant seem to find it.


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 6, 2018)

b1k3rdude said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully do a backup and restore of chats on version 6.55, I did chat backup uninstalled, reinstalled, did restore from back and I'm not seeing the latest chats.
> 
> There was a guide somewhere on how to do this, but cant seem to find it.

Click to collapse



Backup
1. Menu>Setting>Chats>Backup Chats
2. Menu>GB Settings>Other Mods>Backup Data
3. Copy GBWhatsapp folder from your internal storage or sdcard wherever it is on your phone and save it somewhere (IF needed- When u wipe everything or clear data of gbwhatsapp)

Restoring:
1. Copy GBWhatsapp folder from wherever you saved it before to your phone
2. Install GBWhatsapp and allow all permissions if needed
3. Open GBWhatsapp and just tap on Restore button on the first page.
That's it.

Now One Query from my side
What is the difference between GBWhatsapp and GBWhatsapp3

Thanks


----------



## rizwan.mahai (Oct 7, 2018)

The latest version 6.55 is freezing like hell. There are so many random freezes every time. When in video call, the device completely stops responding.


----------



## marselcj (Oct 7, 2018)

For me it's working flawless. Video call is very good.


----------



## teostar (Oct 7, 2018)

fbxdadev said:


> there used to be an option under "other MODS" for placing the contacts tab in place of the status (or calls) tab... what happened to it? I hate the status tab, makes me want to uninstall whatsapp all together!!

Click to collapse



Anyone found this setting?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Oct 8, 2018)

v6.55 working great on MI A1


----------



## b1k3rdude (Oct 12, 2018)

Mohitash said:


> Backup:
> 1. Menu>Setting>Chats>Backup Chats
> 2. Menu>GB Settings>Other Mods>Backup Data
> 3. Copy GBWhatsapp folder from your internal storage or sdcard wherever it is on your phone and save it somewhere (IF needed- When u wipe everything or clear data of gbwhatsapp)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## Atharkhan101 (Oct 16, 2018)

*bug*

Audio clip is not routing audio to earpiece through proximity sensor.


----------



## Juanpepe22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello. I recall using the remove message feature that could erase messages for both sides even if they were sent days ago. Recently I found this and this

OP, do you think it won't be possible to revoke messages like before anymore?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Oct 18, 2018)

Juanpepe22 said:


> Hello. I recall using the remove message feature that could erase messages for both sides even if they were sent days ago. Recently I found this and this
> 
> OP, do you think it won't be possible to revoke messages like before anymore?

Click to collapse



I think all will be ok with us, maybe some trouble with revoked notifications but all messages are kept in our phones so I think we don't get so affected, anyway... We can confirm that WApp is doing things against modders... Not cool


----------



## Jaarit Laal (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes. Same problem. Previous version worked well. Now 6.55 became unusable. Device is - Arm 64 - v 8a

Device - Zenfone max pro m1 (Oreo 8.1.0) 

Please someone help to fix these freezes. App is unusable.

When offline, app does not freeze. But once online, it will freeze in every 30 secs.


----------



## smith004 (Oct 19, 2018)

You mean GBWhatsapp is better than WhatsApp?


----------



## nijoo (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the same problem. Not working well. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G935F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Benjaa20 (Oct 21, 2018)

All Good on Xiaomi MI A1, hope next Official WhatsApp updates don't screw up this great MOD


----------



## ztocker (Oct 24, 2018)

Any news to have dual whatsapp?

I found the solution by installing each of the app


----------



## timmccarthy (Oct 24, 2018)

*Stop annoying popups*

Can I stop seeing that "Follow the developer on Facebook" pop-up? Please help Omar


----------



## apkloader (Oct 24, 2018)

I really need it but
                 Can I save my conversations in cloud ?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Oct 29, 2018)

apkloader said:


> I really need it but
> Can I save my conversations in cloud ?

Click to collapse



No u cant, liked automatically... But if u want you can do a local back up and then upload it on Google drive or other, but on default u can't do it by GBWhatsapp


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 30, 2018)

I couldn't restore my WA messages to GBWA... the backup files weren't detected despite the folder names changed to GBWhatsapp.  Can anybody help?


----------



## DngMX (Oct 30, 2018)

Just found the problem on version 6.55. There is a bug in "always online" mod. When "always online" activated, the app will freeze between 30 seconds...
Please fix it..

Thanks..


----------



## alkene (Nov 1, 2018)

Yea....it gives me, whatsapp is not responding... Its force closes.... Pls fix this ASAP


----------



## Dharmveer05 (Nov 1, 2018)

Malwarebytes detecting it as a riskware!
I'm was using v6.55 arm64(malwarebytes installed and no issue) but accidentally I've uninstalled gbwhatsapp and now after redownloading(v6.55) from gbmods site malwarebyte says "pup.riskware.wtaspin.gb"


----------



## kingrooterz (Nov 1, 2018)

thanks, how are these whatsapp modes done?


----------



## fedex_742 (Nov 2, 2018)

is stickers working in this version?


----------



## Tribes11 (Nov 2, 2018)

Can I make the group name not centered and can I make multiple messages from the same person to not show the person name every new subsenquential message?


----------



## Rhonin86 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Sticker compatible version available ?*

Hi folx,


 i recently encountered a prob concerning these new stickers - I received a message and can`t open it .... @fedex_742 : No - see above

 Is there a new update available - maybe soon ?

THX in advance

Rhonin

BTW: Someone knows these versions ???

-> https://www.official-plus.com/gbwhatsapp/

The versions number is 6.81 but i'm not sue who is providing it and if he is trustable ???


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Nov 8, 2018)

How to change the color of this text (while sending amy document)?


----------



## Keinta15 (Nov 8, 2018)

There's a new version 6.60

https://www.gbmods.co/?p=19

Sent from my OnePlus A6003


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Nov 8, 2018)

The latest version 6.60 crashes when I tap 'reply' in the notification message.


----------



## h9290 (Nov 8, 2018)

Was on version 6.55 on my Pixel and didn't have any issues. Moving to the Pixel 3 XL and updating the version to 6.60, i keep getting the "Follow on Facebook" pop-up EVERY time i open the application.
Not sure how to stop this. I removed the app and reinstalled, cleared/defaulted the setting. Still comes up

How can we stop this


----------



## ale82to (Nov 9, 2018)

what a shame i cannot reply using popup notification as app crashes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DngMX (Nov 10, 2018)

fedex_742 said:


> is stickers working in this version?

Click to collapse



yess.. v6.65


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Nov 11, 2018)

Popup reply crash fixed in 6.65.


----------



## DonAndress (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys, how do I change text size for photo description when I or somebody sends it? 
Also how do I change text size in the reply box of the main conversation screen? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubking (Nov 11, 2018)

*Same issue*



jonstorm said:


> I wonder what it is then cos I downloaded GBWhatsApp 6.55 from gbmods.co. Anyone with same issue of not receiving messages and calls except when they open the app?

Click to collapse



I am having the same problem... No notification at all till I open the app


----------



## Swanee123 (Nov 11, 2018)

Working for me. Make sure app is excluded from any battery optimisation


----------



## jonstorm (Nov 12, 2018)

Swanee123 said:


> Working for me. Make sure app is excluded from any battery optimisation

Click to collapse



It is excluded from optimization.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




ubking said:


> I am having the same problem... No notification at all till I open the app

Click to collapse



Even version 6.65 doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## faisalsiddiqui (Nov 12, 2018)

I have tried to download multiple times and I always get there is a problem parsing the package.
I have tried all three versions. Please help!
I am using a Samsung note 9 on android 8.1 View attachment 4640849

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crashcool (Nov 12, 2018)

Hallo!
I have a question. Where can i find the sticker pack folder to transfer the costum sticker pack to another phone. Thanks for help!
greetings
Crash


----------



## hitzzzzzzzz (Nov 12, 2018)

Does reply in status bar works for anyone?. Mine just clears the notification. I have to open the app to reply.


----------



## DonAndress (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, latest version works for me perfectly. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyborian (Nov 12, 2018)

marik9581 said:


> So there is no external app to backup ?
> No solution?

Click to collapse



My phone is rooted, so Titanium Backup takes care of it (and others) on schedule, and can even upload to Drive (but I don't use it).  I also use Macrodroid to copy the entire GBWhatsapp folder to my SD card on schedule.


----------



## alltechguy (Nov 12, 2018)

i am having yowahtsapp apk which can send stickers. I also use GBwahtsapp app. Recently whatsapp has rolled out new update with which we can send stickers too. I want to know can i use third party apps to create custom sticker pack and import it to my gbwhatsapp app as stated by https://gbwhatsapp.pro/create-custom-whatsapp-stickers/


----------



## Benjaa20 (Nov 12, 2018)

Crashcool said:


> Hallo!
> I have a question. Where can i find the sticker pack folder to transfer the costum sticker pack to another phone. Thanks for help!
> greetings
> Crash

Click to collapse



Hi !! Look, Omar, the dev of this mod, is gonna realese an app for sticker for GBWhatsapp users so u can have stock stickers funtions and more... So we just have to wait !!

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Well I have a doubt about all this Google drive and WhatsApp back ups topic, basically we will be affected if we don't do ( cause we can't with this mod ) a Google Drive back up before WhatsApp inc. does the clean up they announced ??

I did a back up today and put it on other folder so I don't lose anything, but I want to know if we will be affected and how ?? And how we can protect our info of this ?? 

Thx !!


----------



## hitzzzzzzzz (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok. It was a permission issue i think i reset them and it's working fine now.


----------



## faisalsiddiqui (Nov 13, 2018)

bump 



faisalsiddiqui said:


> I have tried to download multiple times and I always get there is a problem parsing the package.
> I have tried all three versions. Please help!
> I am using a Samsung note 9 on android 8.1 View attachment 4640849
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## vestelar (Nov 15, 2018)

I have some concerns about how "safe" is this program. There is a lot of "Whatsapp whatever", that are almost clones and same new features except the "update address" in the code and the developers are doing for altruism without not even ads? I'm really think that this apps leaks more information and media that we think


----------



## teostar (Nov 16, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> Do you like using WhatsApp but you want more?
> You are one fan of WhatsApp and want use it without limitations?
> What drives us to choose this wonderful GBWhatsApp in favor of the official WhatsApp app is the wealth of options.

Click to collapse



"there used to be an option under "other MODS" for placing the contacts tab in place of the status (or calls) tab... what happened to it? "

Any update on this issue? ??


----------



## Benjaa20 (Nov 16, 2018)

vestelar said:


> I have some concerns about how "safe" is this program. There is a lot of "Whatsapp whatever", that are almost clones and same new features except the "update address" in the code and the developers are doing for altruism without not even ads? I'm really think that this apps leaks more information and media that we think

Click to collapse



Well, I this app is not official, so u take risk when giving Info to an non-oficial app. Anyway, I choosed and installed it, I got feedback of Omar ( the GBWhatsapp dev ) and is a cool guy tbh. This app has a based on the WhatsApp security encryption so I think is a bit hard to leak so much info. It is always a risk, but I see a good guy behind this Mod and i think it's all ok for now.


----------



## vestelar (Nov 16, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Well, I this app is not official, so u take risk when giving Info to an non-oficial app. Anyway, I choosed and installed it, I got feedback of Omar ( the GBWhatsapp dev ) and is a cool guy tbh. This app has a based on the WhatsApp security encryption so I think is a bit hard to leak so much info. It is always a risk, but I see a good guy behind this Mod and i think it's all ok for now.

Click to collapse



The encryption is in the end to end communication, not in the phone itself where the chats are not encrypted. This means that the apk could have access to all the data (tbh I'm most worried about the full access to the storage). Obviously it's a personal choice and it's a risk to have any modded app but could be great if someone can "monitor" what traffic this app send outside the Whataspp servers. 

BTW I have been using this application until some days ago concerned about this that I have mentioned.


----------



## b1k3rdude (Nov 16, 2018)

vestelar said:


> I'm really think that this apps leaks more information and media that we think

Click to collapse



Do you have evedence of this,  wireshark or glass wire logs?


----------



## vestelar (Nov 16, 2018)

b1k3rdude said:


> Do you have evedence of this,  wireshark or glass wire logs?

Click to collapse



If you read just above your post I put "could be great if someone can monitor what traffic this app send outside the Whataspp servers." so I don't have it. If I have it I had said "I know that yes or not" instead of "I think"  

Anyway it's just my concern as I said and I put it here to try to get more information about the behavior of the app


----------



## Hmd13145 (Nov 17, 2018)

Stickers from Sticker app are not Working in GBWhatsapp 6.65. In Official WhatsApp stickers from other stickers app are working fine But It's not working in GBWhatsapp. Have anyone Solution?


----------



## h4x10r (Nov 17, 2018)

when we get a photo with phone camera and wanna share this via whatsapp - WE DONT HAVE A PREVIEW of this photo and filteres dont work with, so im back to 6.55


----------



## senotrius (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm having no notifications/messages show up until I open the app irrespective of battery optimization settings.Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Munya8 (Nov 18, 2018)

Me too! honestly, I came here thinking the setting was just moved somewhere but now I'm losing hope


----------



## Benjaa20 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hmd13145 said:


> Stickers from Sticker app are not Working in GBWhatsapp 6.65. In Official WhatsApp stickers from other stickers app are working fine But It's not working in GBWhatsapp. Have anyone Solution?

Click to collapse



Hi, look Omar, the app dev, is going to release an update with stickers for GBWHATSAPP. Until that, we just can see and resend stickers, and u can add them to favs and resend them anytime. But he will get the update soon !!


----------



## alltechguy (Nov 19, 2018)

alltechguy said:


> i am having yowahtsapp apk which can send stickers. I also use GBwahtsapp app. Recently whatsapp has rolled out new update with which we can send stickers too. I want to know can i use third party apps to create custom sticker pack and import it to my gbwhatsapp app as stated by https://gbwhatsapp.pro/create-custom-whatsapp-stickers/

Click to collapse



The dev has updated Gbwhatsapp with a sticker with v6.85 update. it's now available for download at https://gbwhatsapp.pro/download-gbwhatsapp/


----------



## b0rnc0nfuz3d (Nov 19, 2018)

alltechguy said:


> The dev has updated Gbwhatsapp with a sticker with v6.85 update. it's now available for download at https://gbwhatsapp.pro/download-gbwhatsapp/

Click to collapse



Does this new release allow restore from Google Drive, also does it fix the app crashing on Making/Receiving Calls?

Also, how are we supposed to download it from a site loaded with trojans? Can someone post a link to a clean DL site please?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Nov 20, 2018)

alltechguy said:


> The dev has updated Gbwhatsapp with a sticker with v6.85 update. it's now available for download at https://gbwhatsapp.pro/download-gbwhatsapp/

Click to collapse



You sure that's legit ?? That's not the official website of the dev and he hasn't announced anything on Twitter. Actually if u check at " Update status " on GBWHATSAPP it says that I have it updated... Be careful what and where u download !!


----------



## alltechguy (Nov 20, 2018)

b0rnc0nfuz3d said:


> Does this new release allow restore from Google Drive, also does it fix the app crashing on Making/Receiving Calls?
> 
> Also, how are we supposed to download it from a site loaded with trojans? Can someone post a link to a clean DL site please?

Click to collapse



yes, the app this new update is crash fixed. It also features Group Call as well. You can restore your old chat backups from google drive. See: https://gbwhatsapp.pro/ for installation guide. 
You can download the app: https://www.mediafire.com/file/6l52k58ji88c8as/gbwhatsapp-v6.85-gbwhatsapp.pro.apk/file


----------



## Rhonin86 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi folx, meanwhile there is a mixup of different GB Whatsapp apps - maybe there should be a list of the different versions with the different devs. AFAIK the above mentioned version is not the one which this thread is based upon. 

Cheers

Rhonin


----------



## Benjaa20 (Nov 20, 2018)

alltechguy said:


> yes, the app this new update is crash fixed. It also features Group Call as well. You can restore your old chat backups from google drive. See: https://gbwhatsapp.pro/ for installation guide.
> You can download the app: https://www.mediafire.com/file/6l52k58ji88c8as/gbwhatsapp-v6.85-gbwhatsapp.pro.apk/file

Click to collapse



Hi mate, I don't know where u get that links but I wouldn't trust on non official sites to download this mods, also the Google Drive backup restoration is not working or at least not announced on official dev Twitter or change logs. Please, do some research before posting so we don't get ppl confused. Thanks.


----------



## hyeclass (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey Everybody, Just wanted to let you know I updated my Sticker Maker app to support GBWhatsApp, GBWhatsApp+ and GBWhatsApp3.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marsvard.stickermakerforwhatsapp


----------



## simon.baker670 (Nov 26, 2018)

*How can i mod whatsapp apk on my own*

How can i mod whatsapp apk on my own without using any third party apps or modded apk's what is the steps.
Related post:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/how-to-mod-whatsapp-t3872027


----------



## convalise (Nov 30, 2018)

.


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Dec 2, 2018)

Something is wrong with the message counter badge with the latest version. I tried creating a new shortcut but the notification badges are not showing at all.


----------



## sandiparote1 (Dec 2, 2018)

*Update features GbWhatsapp*

Dear Team,

As currently I am using the GbWhatsapp and found some feature need to be corrected or enhance.
1. Online Taost feature - in that option require to add custom number to check online/offline status with 24 hours graph. Now Online Toast feature work when the GbWhatsapp was opened then I will get notification of user online/offline. Also same notification need to be see in notification tab.

Regards,
Sandip


----------



## convalise (Dec 2, 2018)

.


----------



## danaek (Dec 4, 2018)

GBWhatsApp doesn’t send scheduled messages until I open the app.


----------



## bo_cah (Dec 6, 2018)

I have problem with gbwhatsapp plus, a few days ago i can install normally. I moved to a new phone today, but i can't install as usually. I have tried with gbwhatsapp, it works normally. Is there any update?


----------



## dregatar (Dec 7, 2018)

New install on 6.65. Cannot open gbsettings. App crashed. 
Does anyone have 6.60 version?


----------



## ym1cky (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there a way to auto backup the chats?


----------



## gunkids (Dec 7, 2018)

the choosen wa ever


----------



## aitor72 (Dec 8, 2018)

ym1cky said:


> Is there a way to auto backup the chats?

Click to collapse



I think nope, but you can still do it manually


----------



## hyborian (Dec 8, 2018)

ym1cky said:


> Is there a way to auto backup the chats?

Click to collapse



You can use Macrodroid to do it, or anything you want to backup.  Or Titanium Backup does it too.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arlosoft.macrodroid&hl=en_US


----------



## ym1cky (Dec 8, 2018)

hyborian said:


> You can use Macrodroid to do it, or anything you want to backup. Or Titanium Backup does it too.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arlosoft.macrodroid&hl=en_US

Click to collapse



How can I do a backup with macrodroid? M phone hasnt root for banking apps. I think it doesnt work to backup the gbwhatsapp folder without starting the backup function in the gbwhatsapp settings?


----------



## Aashim (Dec 9, 2018)

Guys how can I remove the status tab ? Kindly guide


----------



## .c.t.r. (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello guys can i make different between deleted chats and not deleted chat if anti revoke is enabled?, 

its just pop up notification about revoked chat and linked to the chat revoked. And at the deleted message same as non deleted message.

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintappan (Dec 10, 2018)

Rhonin86 said:


> Hi folx,
> 
> 
> i recently encountered a prob concerning these new stickers - I received a message and can`t open it ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anybody look into it???

Is it a safe provider??


----------



## Aashim (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello guys....

How can we hide the status tab ?


----------



## chanil6666 (Dec 10, 2018)

Stickers downloaded separately r not opening on GBWhats app. Is there any option to enable them?


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Dec 10, 2018)

chanil6666 said:


> Stickers downloaded separately r not opening on GBWhats app. Is there any option to enable them?

Click to collapse



Open the sticker app you downloaded, install the stickers and then they should appear in GBWA.


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 10, 2018)

chanil6666 said:


> Stickers downloaded separately r not opening on GBWhats app. Is there any option to enable them?

Click to collapse



Hi, we will have this feature soon, but u can create and add your own stickers for now, or just FAV the ones your friends send u and u can resend it from the stickers section. 

Sticker Maker App: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marsvard.stickermakerforwhatsapp


----------



## chanil6666 (Dec 12, 2018)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> Open the sticker app you downloaded, install the stickers and then they should appear in GBWA.

Click to collapse



That's what I did but they are not appearing ?


----------



## AlienTeck (Dec 13, 2018)

GeekyAsh said:


> https://www.androidjungles.com/gbwhatsapp/

Click to collapse



GBWhatsapp Apk Latest Version 7.70 For Android and Windows PC

How did it jump a version?


----------



## J-Gian (Dec 13, 2018)

AlienTeck said:


> GBWhatsapp Apk Latest Version 7.70 For Android and Windows PC
> 
> How did it jump a version?

Click to collapse



My quickly supposition: probably because it isn't an  apk from GBTeam - Omar (Atnfas Hoak)


----------



## GeekyAsh (Dec 13, 2018)

AlienTeck said:


> GBWhatsapp Apk Latest Version 7.70 For Android and Windows PC
> 
> How did it jump a version?

Click to collapse



i found that on the internet so I shared it here


----------



## xSylla (Dec 15, 2018)

GeekyAsh said:


> https://www.androidjungles.com/gbwhatsapp/

Click to collapse



This isn't an official version, the latest version is 6.65


----------



## xSylla (Dec 15, 2018)

alltechguy said:


> The dev has updated Gbwhatsapp with a sticker with v6.85 update. it's now available for download at https://gbwhatsapp.pro/download-gbwhatsapp/

Click to collapse



This isn't an official version.


----------



## xSylla (Dec 15, 2018)

Our official website is gbmods.co
Not these ****ty website that want money or change the credits,
The official version is 6.65 guys

GBTeam


----------



## pagnabros (Dec 15, 2018)

*How can I share my theme?*

Hi, I've been trying for some time to share my theme but I can not, pressing the "share" and "send us your theme" button in the app comes out the pop-up "theme saved on sd".


----------



## darthkir (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi dev, or anyone who knows.

I am currently on WhatsApp Business and is interested to switch to GB WhatsApp.

At the moment, my concern is restoring my original chats in my WhatsApp Business to GB WhatsApp. Can it be done, and how?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Someone on page 8 already asked this, but it hasnt been answered. 
Is there a way to remove the "follow me on facebook" notification? Kinda annoying to press ok everytime i open gbwa.


----------



## leongzxc (Dec 18, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> Our official website is gbmods.co
> Not these ****ty website that want money or change the credits,
> The official version is 6.65 guys
> 
> GBTeam

Click to collapse



hi dev

im sorry but to ask you this here

what happened to your gbinsta thread?

seems to be removed. :S


----------



## macauf (Dec 18, 2018)

Dev, 
While waiting long for the new release to enable the use of downloaded stickers from the Play Store, will there include in the next update, that allows (1) sending the original uncompressed images (currently allowed only for 4 or more images); (2) sending scheduled messages of photos
Looking forward to your future updates.


----------



## Eddicts (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi,
The recent ver of gbwhatsapp are unable to use installed sticker.Anyone has a working stickers with the recent version? (6.65)


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 19, 2018)

Eddicts said:


> Hi,
> The recent ver of gbwhatsapp are unable to use installed sticker.Anyone has a working stickers with the recent version? (6.65)

Click to collapse



Hi, well dev is working on this stickers thing, anyway u can create an use your own stickers, also u can fav others stickers u received and re-use them as u want.

Sticker Maker app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marsvard.stickermakerforwhatsapp

Hope this helps you mate


----------



## Eddicts (Dec 19, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Hi, well dev is working on this stickers thing, anyway u can create an use your own stickers, also u can fav others stickers u received and re-use them as u want.
> 
> Sticker Maker app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marsvard.stickermakerforwhatsapp
> 
> Hope this helps you mate

Click to collapse



Whoa..awesome.Thank you mate.


----------



## Exiled Eye (Dec 21, 2018)

Can someone tell me the differences between GBWhatsapp, GBWhatsapp Plus and GBWhatsapp3 ?


----------



## youur (Dec 21, 2018)

TZombi1234 said:


> Can someone tell me the differences between GBWhatsapp, GBWhatsapp Plus and GBWhatsapp3 ?

Click to collapse



GBwhatsapp if you want second WhatsApp account 
GBwhatsapp plus if you want to replace a normal WhatsApp 
GBwhatsapp 3 if you want a 3 WhatsApp 

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## DrQuestion (Dec 22, 2018)

hello gbwhatsapp has no update since 1month. how can i backup all my files so i can go to normal whatsapp?


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 23, 2018)

DrQuestion said:


> hello gbwhatsapp has no update since 1month. how can i backup all my files so i can go to normal whatsapp?

Click to collapse



Hi, well u have to go to config ( normal ones ), the chats and do a local back up. 

Try to do a copy of the GBWhatsapp files in case something goes wrong.

I can help you more in detail if u tell me if u have the GBWhatsapp that replace the Original WhatsApp or if u have the GBWhatsapp apart from the original.


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Dec 23, 2018)

Picture-in-Picture is working for instagram but no youtube links. Why is that?


----------



## xSylla (Dec 23, 2018)

pagnabros said:


> Hi, I've been trying for some time to share my theme but I can not, pressing the "share" and "send us your theme" button in the app comes out the pop-up "theme saved on sd".

Click to collapse



We know, it's a bug


----------



## xSylla (Dec 23, 2018)

vjin said:


> Someone on page 8 already asked this, but it hasnt been answered.
> Is there a way to remove the "follow me on facebook" notification? Kinda annoying to press ok everytime i open gbwa.

Click to collapse



Are you using our official mod?
Download it again from our website and re install


----------



## xSylla (Dec 23, 2018)

leongzxc said:


> hi dev
> 
> im sorry but to ask you this here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GBInstagram is currently dead


----------



## xSylla (Dec 23, 2018)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> Picture-in-Picture is working for instagram but no youtube links. Why is that?

Click to collapse



Maybe it's a problem of your rom


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Dec 23, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> Maybe it's a problem of your rom

Click to collapse



It's stock mm 6.0.1 touchwiz


----------



## DrQuestion (Dec 23, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Hi, well u have to go to config ( normal ones ), the chats and do a local back up.
> 
> Try to do a copy of the GBWhatsapp files in case something goes wrong.
> 
> I can help you more in detail if u tell me if u have the GBWhatsapp that replace the Original WhatsApp or if u have the GBWhatsapp apart from the original.

Click to collapse



thank you very much, yes i have GBWhatsapp that replace the original WhatsApp!
so backup the chat from normal config and copy of GBWhatsapp Folder?

I have another question, i can't see my whatsapp smileys (on gbwhatsapp)..i only can use samsung smileys from my keyboard


----------



## leongzxc (Dec 24, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> GBInstagram is currently dead

Click to collapse



oh no. so sorry to hear that.

seems like instagram is starting to crack down on these apps

recommend to uninstall before any major account ban happens? :crying:


----------



## Alahdal (Dec 24, 2018)

Is it possible to make plugin for Tasker to send messages smoothly instead of using third party apps which may require root, etc.


----------



## xSylla (Dec 24, 2018)

leongzxc said:


> oh no. so sorry to hear that.
> 
> seems like instagram is starting to crack down on these apps
> 
> recommend to uninstall before any major account ban happens? :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm still using it


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 24, 2018)

DrQuestion said:


> thank you very much, yes i have GBWhatsapp that replace the original WhatsApp!
> so backup the chat from normal config and copy of GBWhatsapp Folder?
> 
> I have another question, i can't see my whatsapp smileys (on gbwhatsapp)..i only can use samsung smileys from my keyboard

Click to collapse



Ok, so u just have to uninstall GBWHATSAPP ( without erasing the WhatsApp folders, cause there is the last back up u did ) and install the normal WhatsApp, out your number and stuff then phone will do a back up search and find the last copy u did to restore. 

I recommend u doing a back up just before uninstalling the GBWhatsapp. BE CAREFUL SO U DONT ERASE THE FOLDERS WHERE U DID THE BACK UP !!

About the Emojis, I guess u will get them again with the original WhatsApp so... No prob there, it will be fixed when u do the migration. But if u wanna get the Emojis try to reinstall from the gbmods page.

Any other question, just tag me mate


----------



## DrQuestion (Dec 25, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Ok, so u just have to uninstall GBWHATSAPP ( without erasing the WhatsApp folders, cause there is the last back up u did ) and install the normal WhatsApp, out your number and stuff then phone will do a back up search and find the last copy u did to restore.
> 
> I recommend u doing a back up just before uninstalling the GBWhatsapp. BE CAREFUL SO U DONT ERASE THE FOLDERS WHERE U DID THE BACK UP !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try it now! 
thank you very much for all the help dude!  thank you very much <3 :good:


----------



## Mintappan (Dec 25, 2018)

Is this gbwhatsapp safe???


----------



## Thervanable (Dec 25, 2018)

This world famous app, I see people are using


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 26, 2018)

Mintappan said:


> Is this gbwhatsapp safe???

Click to collapse



Have been using it for a while, no probs for the moment, dev is active and all seems to be safe.


----------



## leongzxc (Dec 26, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> I'm still using it

Click to collapse



may i know what was their reason behind the cease and desist order?


----------



## xbiggyl (Dec 26, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> Reserved

Click to collapse



Thank you for posting this. Just 2 questions:

1) Is this a continuation of this post? Same developer(s)?

2) There used to an option where if you hide your online status, you would still see that of others. 
Now if you hide your status, you can no longer see if others are online. Is this gone?

Cheers


----------



## xSylla (Dec 26, 2018)

xbiggyl said:


> Thank you for posting this. Just 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Is this a continuation of this post? Same developer(s)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) This is the official post of GBWhatsApp, not like Has that posted an unofficial GBWhatsApp version.
2) If you hide last seen, u can't see others, it's server side, we can't fix it.


----------



## xbiggyl (Dec 26, 2018)

Silvia :3 said:


> 1) This is the official post of GBWhatsApp, not like Has that posted an unofficial GBWhatsApp version.
> 2) If you hide last seen, u can't see others, it's server side, we can't fix it.

Click to collapse



1) okay. I see

2) It's not "Hide last seen" that I am talking about. It's in GBW privacy "hide online status" a few versions back, if you enabled that you could still see the other person's online status. now you can't


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 26, 2018)

xbiggyl said:


> 1) okay. I see
> 
> 2) It's not "Hide last seen" that I am talking about. It's in GBW privacy "hide online status" a few versions back, if you enabled that you could still see the other person's online status. now you can't

Click to collapse



Have been using last versions since August, Allways been the case that u enable the " hide online " and u can't see the others status...


----------



## Aashim (Dec 26, 2018)

Can anyone plz help me and guide how to hide the status tab....


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 26, 2018)

Aashim said:


> Can anyone plz help me and guide how to hide the status tab....

Click to collapse



Go to Conv Screen config, then " Chats " and the option 1.2.39 is the one u looking for


----------



## myabc (Dec 26, 2018)

hello. please can anyone help me to configure gbwhatsapp for making work in galaxy s8 connected to android auto system? i solved for spotify modded client enabling developer option but with gbwhatsapp does not work this... i hope an answer


----------



## Aashim (Dec 26, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Go to Conv Screen config, then " Chats " and the option 1.2.39 is the one u looking for

Click to collapse



I tried that but its not hiding the status tab.

I want to hide the encircle status tab as shown in the attachment.

Kindly guide....


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 27, 2018)

Aashim said:


> I tried that but its not hiding the status tab.
> 
> I want to hide the encircle status tab as shown in the attachment.
> 
> Kindly guide....

Click to collapse



Oh that status tab... Well, I'm sorry to tell u that is not possible or I think is not.


----------



## xbiggyl (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Have been using last versions since August, Allways been the case that u enable the " hide online " and u can't see the others status...

Click to collapse



I'm referring to a version well before August.


----------



## Aashim (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Oh that status tab... Well, I'm sorry to tell u that is not possible or I think is not.

Click to collapse



But it can be hide in the official WhatsApp app....


----------



## Benjaa20 (Dec 28, 2018)

Aashim said:


> But it can be hide in the official WhatsApp app....

Click to collapse



Really ?? Is that possible in the official WhatsApp ??

If so, please give details so we can try it out, thx for the info.


----------



## Aashim (Dec 29, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Really ?? Is that possible in the official WhatsApp ??
> 
> If so, please give details so we can try it out, thx for the info.

Click to collapse



Here is the screen shot from that the latest official WhatsApp.

Believe me the pic is not edited in any ways other than cropped to hide the chats below.

Now the question is how the status tab is hidden. The answer is... I don't know.... 

My friend challenged me as I use gbwhatsapp and he is on official WhatsApp app. He challenged me to hide the status tab in gbWhatsApp.  I told him there are lots of features in gbwhatsapp so there must be some way to hide the status tab.

That was the main reason I asked the question in the forum.

Please check if this can be dome in gbwhatsapp.

Kindly reply and guide


----------



## superwahwah (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw an xposed module with this only feature. Don't know if it's still working


----------



## DominatingSystem (Dec 29, 2018)

Benjaa20 said:


> Really ?? Is that possible in the official WhatsApp ??
> 
> If so, please give details so we can try it out, thx for the info.

Click to collapse



Try this.

www. d r o i d v i e w s .com/turn-off-or-disable-whatsapp-status-feature/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2iYCLhcXfAhUE-aQKHRCiB-AQFjAGegQIEhAB&usg=AOvVaw30YGDHQMRXXmqOLXGtIG_F&ampcf=1


----------



## Ruppi2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

How can I restore my backup, made with official whatsapp?


----------



## samuel.freitos (Jan 2, 2019)

Ruppi2010 said:


> How can I restore my backup, made with official whatsapp?

Click to collapse



Login with your number, then wait for it to recognize the backup on your internal storage. I recomend you to use titanium backup, to restore only data when GB is already installed


----------



## asbarali (Jan 3, 2019)

Is there any chances to get banned with this GBWhatsapp?


----------



## Aashim (Jan 3, 2019)

DominatingSystem said:


> Try this.
> 
> www. d r o i d v i e w s .com/turn-off-or-disable-whatsapp-status-feature/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2iYCLhcXfAhUE-aQKHRCiB-AQFjAGegQIEhAB&usg=AOvVaw30YGDHQMRXXmqOLXGtIG_F&ampcf=1

Click to collapse



Yes but that method doesnt work for gbwhatsapp. I was hoping that some one could guide a method to hide status tab in gbwahtsapp


----------



## Ruppi2010 (Jan 3, 2019)

samuel.freitos said:


> Login with your number, then wait for it to recognize the backup on your internal storage. I recomend you to use titanium backup, to restore only data when GB is already installed

Click to collapse



Thank you. Unfortunately my backup from stock whatsapp was overwritten with the backup of GB Whatsapp. So now I have no chance to restore my old backstop, right?


----------



## rypz79 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi, 

I've installed GBwhatsapp v7.81 by JiMODS (I had the same problem with whatsapp plus v6.85).

I can't backup my chats to Google drive (It worked flawlessly with the "regular" whatsapp).

I get an authentication error when I'm trying to bind GBwhatsapp with my Google account (pictures attached)

Any suggestions/workarounds? I have root access.

TnXaLoT


----------



## ctsuresh (Jan 3, 2019)

This app is too good, thanks for the developer.
I have a small problem, when I'm connecting to WhatsApp Web not working it is saying phone is not connected to Internet  but actually it does. 

Someone please help.


----------



## Fred Bertolin (Jan 4, 2019)

Excellent application, an idea would be to add the option of sending a media file as if it were an audio recorded at the time.


----------



## rypz79 (Jan 6, 2019)

rpz79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've installed GBwhatsapp v7.81 by JiMODS (I had the same problem with whatsapp plus v6.85).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The dev updated me that this MOD version (and probably all modified whatsapp version) only supports local backup.
I guess that google authentication fails with an app that doesn't come from their store.


----------



## zaidbaby (Jan 7, 2019)

Will there be an update?


----------



## aholloway21 (Jan 8, 2019)

Don't suppose someone would be kind enough to point me in the right direction. 
If I wanted to use GB Whatsapp, how would I transfer my chat history to it? I know that you can't access your google drive backup as it fails to authenticate. 

I presume you do a local backup (what's the best method and how exactly?)


----------



## eybay (Jan 8, 2019)

Guys, I became blocked by WhatsApp for using this app while I resent messages.
Now I have another number I'll still want to use it.
But do we have any notifications which the 'normal' user can't do with the origin WhatsApp?
Like resent messages to more than 20 people?


----------



## vuna_pr (Jan 8, 2019)

I am unable to LOCALLY BACKUP my chats. When i tap "backup chats" nothing happens. Help!!


----------



## cruiz24 (Jan 9, 2019)

*No reverting back to enable incoming voice calls*

I once turned off the voice call feature in Other MODS .
now I'm not able to revert it back.
Even when enabling all calls it doesn't appear to be changed


----------



## Rhonin86 (Jan 9, 2019)

vuna_pr said:


> I am unable to LOCALLY BACKUP my chats. When i tap "backup chats" nothing happens. Help!!

Click to collapse



I noticed the same behaviour 

under the local folder backups (not in folder backup !) there are only three files named 

chatsettingsbackup.db.crypt1
sticker.db.crypt1
wallpaper.bkup

But i'm not sure where the original WA saves its backups ? Is it still Google Drive ?  Will WA still find the backups - if they are created - and can use it ?

Thx in advance for any information about the backup process

Rhonin


----------



## minaz_in (Jan 10, 2019)

Silvia :3 said:


> 1) This is the official post of GBWhatsApp, not like Has that posted an unofficial GBWhatsApp version.
> 2) If you hide last seen, u can't see others, it's server side, we can't fix it.

Click to collapse



Excellent App. Keep up the good work


----------



## DJjay18 (Jan 11, 2019)

*Media not linked to messages*

Hi,

I've installed GB WA and used the app to move the local copy of my WA media (photos/videos, etc) to GB WA.  I then restored messages it had detected from Cloud backup.  

Whilst the media has all moved to GBWhatsApp folders such as GBWhatsApp Images, all the media links are now broken, ie the pictures in the chants just show up as blurred placeholders.  How to fix this?  The new version is useless if I have lost all the media links.

Thanks.


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Jan 14, 2019)

When is the next update with latest emojis going to release?


----------



## DarksSoul (Jan 14, 2019)

wow, very good job guys


----------



## maroc1994 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

My whatsapp sometimes crashes when i send a picture with or sometimes without emoji in the textbox. Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## radli2202 (Jan 15, 2019)

why whatsapp can't work without an update


----------



## Methlabor (Jan 25, 2019)

new update: 6.70 is out!


----------



## MarcTremonti (Jan 26, 2019)

I think even the latest 6.70 is behind official whatsapp. No new emojis and no youtube playback inside gbwhatsapp  
Will you update with the new official whatsapp base soon?


----------



## DonAndress (Jan 26, 2019)

In the official whatsapp - can you turn off YT playback inside whatsapp? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## macauf (Jan 26, 2019)

Have installed the latest 6.70, but saw the database is still 2.18.327 and import of stickers is again unsuccessful. Anyone encountered the same?


----------



## filli (Jan 26, 2019)

macauf said:


> Have installed the latest 6.70, but saw the database is still 2.18.327 and import of stickers is again unsuccessful. Anyone encountered the same?

Click to collapse



yes, i have the same problem anc after the update all my stickerpack were disappeared


----------



## myabc (Jan 26, 2019)

bug of 6.70 version: when we click on + symbol and appeared message icon, disappear all and chat doesn't open... gbwhatsapp always more bugged....


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Jan 26, 2019)

Please add adaptive icon for oreo in the next update


----------



## nestori (Jan 27, 2019)

MarcTremonti said:


> I think even the latest 6.70 is behind official whatsapp. No new emojis and no youtube playback inside gbwhatsapp
> Will you update with the new official whatsapp base soon?

Click to collapse



There are a lot of emojis missing

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ctsuresh (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Friends,

Did anyone success with moving this app to SD card or media saving directly to SD card like (xinternalsd)?
If yes, please help.


----------



## vapotrini (Jan 27, 2019)

Can someone please tell me how to disable the "follow me on Facebook" nag screen? It's there everytime I open gbwhatsapp, regardless of which option I choose. I can't use it like this - no way.


----------



## kingshan (Jan 27, 2019)

I,m sorry I can't read all of the pages.

I need some help and step by step tutorial in moving GBWA to new device

I have tried to Copy the entire map of GBWA from old device and paste it to new phone

Before, I install the app into the new phone (and according to some advice from the net) I did not enter the app yet.

But after I finished paste the GBWA map data to new phone and enter the app. It cant restore

Is there someone can help me here, please.

I really apreciate for your respons.


----------



## kantjer (Jan 29, 2019)

vapotrini said:


> Can someone please tell me how to disable the "follow me on Facebook" nag screen? It's there everytime I open gbwhatsapp, regardless of which option I choose. I can't use it like this - no way.

Click to collapse



Came here looking for the same, I'm about to uninstall because of this


----------



## myabc (Jan 29, 2019)

the developer is incredible.... in his page google i sent a comment for a bug and he blocked me.... 
same to others who sends bugs! the page of bugs is locked to 5 monthes ago because he is not able to answer...
this app is full of bags and he doesn't accept...


----------



## chanil6666 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the update ?. But still can't apply stickers from Playstore. Is there any settings I'm missing? Kindly help.


----------



## superwahwah (Jan 29, 2019)

No issue to add and use stickers on latest version for my part


----------



## xSylla (Jan 31, 2019)

myabc said:


> the developer is incredible.... in his page google i sent a comment for a bug and he blocked me....
> same to others who sends bugs! the page of bugs is locked to 5 monthes ago because he is not able to answer...
> this app is full of bags and he doesn't accept...

Click to collapse



Not true, I wrote in this post to report everything on telegram groups


----------



## Alahdal (Jan 31, 2019)

Google backup is a killer for me. Is there any plan from the developer to make it possible, or there is restrictions from Google itself? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## myabc (Jan 31, 2019)

Silvia :3 said:


> Not true, I wrote in this post to report everything on telegram groups

Click to collapse



i was speaking about google + page, what about telegram? (non capisti nenti)


----------



## 黒騎士 (Jan 31, 2019)

myabc said:


> i was speaking about google + page, what about telegram? (non capisti nenti)

Click to collapse



We understood (facci di minchia)


----------



## hyborian (Feb 1, 2019)

;





Alahdal said:


> Google backup is a killer for me. Is there any plan from the developer to make it possible, or there is restrictions from Google itself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1, better than original whatsapp, except in the automated Backup department.

Can the developer also have a shortcut to Backup function ? then we can schedule using Tasker or macrodroid to run it. 
 Thanks


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 1, 2019)

hyborian said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am testing to make backup on Box.com using Ultimate Synchronize or FolderSync. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hyborian (Feb 2, 2019)

I installed latest gb WhatsApp on 3 phones, all messages received are delayed a lot, i only see the message when i open WhatsApp.  All usual unoptimize battery stuff done, but still delayed.  Anyone facing the same problem ?

Under privacy, all are set to not show.  But it worked in the previous version just fine

*Update : problem is on android pie phones after they go to sleep, no problem with my marshmallow phones


----------



## Swanee123 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm having same issue with Pie after it goes to sleep. All good with Oreo


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 2, 2019)

I faced this delay earlier. But now it is working fine after a fresh install. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hyborian (Feb 3, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> I faced this delay earlier. But now it is working fine after a fresh install.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, did a fresh install on 2 Pie phones:

- Backup chats (under settings, chat backups)
- Deleted GBW
- Installed 6.7 apk - ignore restore button, key in phone number, it gets verified, and asks if want to restore backup from step 1, and accepted restore
- Set up GBW privacy to hide everything, set up other custom stuff
- check and set up all permissions, unoptimize from Doze, autostart, keep in background, rebooted

Tested a few times, it still didn't work !  

Got fed up and left them to charge, they slept for about 20 mins.  Was already thinking to convert GBW to a privileged system app, but decided to test again.  Now both ok !  Grrr, I guess it just needed time.


----------



## myabc (Feb 3, 2019)

黒騎士 said:


> We understood (facci di minchia)

Click to collapse



people like you studies for making know our country all around the world. you are in first post, you created an account for this stupid phrase! you are a stupid and are the shame of your country. cretinu!


----------



## h4x10r (Feb 4, 2019)

version 6.70 NOT WORKING ADDING NEW MESSAGES FROM RIGHT CORNER BUTTON !!!!


----------



## hyborian (Feb 4, 2019)

h4x10r said:


> version 6.70 NOT WORKING ADDING NEW MESSAGES FROM RIGHT CORNER BUTTON !!!!

Click to collapse



You are right, same issue on mine.  I never noticed as I only message from current chats, or receive messages.

Workaround is to search for contact, select it, and the message area appears.


----------



## h4x10r (Feb 4, 2019)

hyborian said:


> You are right, same issue on mine.  I never noticed as I only message from current chats, or receive messages.

Click to collapse



they r blind or something lol, how they can put app on a forum with major disfunction? wow


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Feb 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried Whatsapp extensions  xposed module? Some of the features of GBWhatsapp are also present in it. Which one is more safe and secure? Official  Whatsapp + Whatsapp  extensions  module or GBWhatsapp?


----------



## hyborian (Feb 5, 2019)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> Has anyone tried Whatsapp extensions  xposed module? Some of the features of GBWhatsapp are also present in it. Which one is more safe and secure? Official  Whatsapp + Whatsapp  extensions  module or GBWhatsapp?

Click to collapse



Well, I don't want to use exposed, so I use GBWhatsapp, used it for few years already.


----------



## 黒騎士 (Feb 5, 2019)

myabc said:


> people like you studies for making know our country all around the world. you are in first post, you created an account for this stupid phrase! you are a stupid and are the shame of your country. cretinu!

Click to collapse



Please dont pull out patriotism i hate that, and i study because i like it and to have a better future the idiot here is you that offend people at random. Anyway to ask your previous question, in case you dont know google+ will be deleted because of problems with privacy. Therefor we migrated in telegram,discord and mewe


----------



## xSylla (Feb 5, 2019)

Rega non vi mandate a fanculo entrambi (MyABC e tizio giapponese)


----------



## Tuyizere19 (Feb 5, 2019)

Your fb page is deleted or what?


----------



## Ukussa (Feb 5, 2019)

*Error*

I've banned from original WhatsApp. Still don't know the reason. So I uninstalled it and installed GB WhatsApp. When I enter my number it also showing that I've been banned. Any solutions?


----------



## 黒騎士 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ukussa said:


> I've banned from original WhatsApp. Still don't know the reason. So I uninstalled it and installed GB WhatsApp. When I enter my number it also showing that I've been banned. Any solutions?

Click to collapse



Change number


----------



## xSylla (Feb 5, 2019)

Ukussa said:


> I've banned from original WhatsApp. Still don't know the reason. So I uninstalled it and installed GB WhatsApp. When I enter my number it also showing that I've been banned. Any solutions?

Click to collapse



YOUR problem


----------



## elFahd (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello guys, me and my friend are experiencing the same issue with GB freezing for 3-5 seconds on launch, always. I have Huawei Nova 3 and he has note 8. Anybody else experiencing this issue? its been like that for the past few releases...


----------



## MarcTremonti (Feb 5, 2019)

Will GbWA get updated to latest official WA base soon?


----------



## amg0005 (Feb 6, 2019)

hyborian said:


> I installed latest gb WhatsApp on 3 phones, all messages received are delayed a lot, i only see the message when i open WhatsApp. All usual unoptimize battery stuff done, but still delayed. Anyone facing the same problem ?
> 
> Under privacy, all are set to not show. But it worked in the previous version just fine
> 
> *Update : problem is on android pie phones after they go to sleep, no problem with my marshmallow phones

Click to collapse



Same issue here any solutions


----------



## hyborian (Feb 6, 2019)

amg0005 said:


> Same issue here any solutions

Click to collapse



make chat backups first under settings, take note of the time.  Uninstall, and reinstall again with latest apk.

Do not restore anything when asked while installing a new GBW until after it has verified the phone number.  after that, it will ask you if you want to restore your last backup, showing the time of your last backup.  It should match what you have.

Do all the usual battery unoptimizing of whatsapp and autostart setting.  Reboot, wait for 30 minutes before trying to send a test message to your new whatsapp.  It worked on mine, 3 phones.


----------



## ctsuresh (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm not getting incoming msgs if "hide 2nd tick". Old version no prob but new update having prob.

Any idea to get work?


----------



## Nochlab1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Is it possible to add a "icon" on deleted messages thanks


----------



## Olao11673885 (Feb 10, 2019)

The app crashes upon trying to download a custom theme. Didn't have this issue on previous build. Can anybody confirm this ?


----------



## demon2112 (Feb 10, 2019)

delete


----------



## entwicklun (Feb 11, 2019)

wasn't WA banning users using custom WA mods or apps?


----------



## h4x10r (Feb 12, 2019)

cmon when they fix this app finaly???!!! in version 6.70 we can add new message so app is useless now!!!


----------



## xSylla (Feb 12, 2019)

Guys if you have problems turn back on 6.65, I don't give support here, use telegram for sharing bugs/suggestions thanks


----------



## demon2112 (Feb 13, 2019)

h4x10r said:


> cmon when they fix this app finaly???!!! in version 6.70 we can add new message so app is useless now!!!

Click to collapse



you can add new chats in your phone book, ?


----------



## Forever Alone (Feb 13, 2019)

Please someone work on GBInsta instead!


----------



## h4x10r (Feb 13, 2019)

demon2112 said:


> you can add new chats in your phone book,

Click to collapse



r u serious?? we have button who should do this, bring out app with this major issue is a joke


----------



## demon2112 (Feb 13, 2019)

h4x10r said:


> r u serious?? we have button who should do this, bring out app with this major issue is a joke

Click to collapse



it's my work around and it works so I'm a little happy


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 13, 2019)

I see a lot of unclear complaints in this topic. I have not noticed any of them except at the theme page when I click the search button, the app crashes.

Very strange. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjaa20 (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, this last update is really buggy. Starting from freezes at start using the app, to the fact that I can't use my own stickers like I used to.

The dev, Omar, answers really late on Twitter. Seems a bit inactive and not giving solid fix methods.

There are minor issues but... Having many isn't good. Anyway, I know Omar will fix all this but we will get the new update in 1 or 2 months from now I guess.


----------



## superwahwah (Feb 14, 2019)

Except backup, I don't have any issues


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 14, 2019)

superwahwah said:


> Except backup, I don't have any issues

Click to collapse



You mean online backup. I use FolderSync. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Gian (Feb 14, 2019)

superwahwah said:


> Except backup, I don't have any issues

Click to collapse



Me too.

I',m using GBWAPlus 6.70


----------



## h4x10r (Feb 14, 2019)

superwahwah said:


> Except backup, I don't have any issues

Click to collapse



lol everyone hase this problem  and u not? lol this app is sueprb but devekopers r retardet


----------



## takuhii (Feb 15, 2019)

*How do I remove the follow me on facebook popup?*

How do I remove the "follow me on facebook" popup everytime I open GBWhatsApp 6.70?


----------



## xSylla (Feb 15, 2019)

Who have problems with the pop-up (follow me) that user need to backup the chat, uninstall the unofficial mod and install from our website/links thanks
For more support use our telegram group


----------



## grmgamedev (Feb 15, 2019)

No problems. This is awesome app.


----------



## akar26 (Feb 16, 2019)

I updated to 6.70. I can't receive messages anymore. Messages come when I enter the application. Battery optimizations, mobile data usage etc. is ok. Have any solution?


----------



## g16patil (Feb 17, 2019)

Themes options should be more simplified.


----------



## Frank65 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a question about GBWhatsApp.  How can I disable the irritating messages "Follow me on Facebook" or "Follow me on Twitter"? 
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 19, 2019)

DJjay18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've installed GB WA and used the app to move the local copy of my WA media (photos/videos, etc) to GB WA. I then restored messages it had detected from Cloud backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@silvia  I have been trying for 2 days to fix this as I have the same problem, all folders are correctly named and I go through the correct restore procedure...but...every time there are just image placeholders in the conversations and no photos in media of conversions.

The photos are there using a file Explorer.

It kinda defeats the purpose of using a modded app if it can not do the basics of the original app and yes it has extra features which I thank the Dev for!

Is there any way to fix this?

Thank you


----------



## Smiss (Feb 19, 2019)

Guys Whats App has blocked Gb Whats App. You should try alternatives like YoWhats app or others.


----------



## J-Gian (Feb 19, 2019)

Smiss said:


> Guys Whats App has blocked Gb Whats App.

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Smiss (Feb 19, 2019)

J-Gian said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Suckerberg blocked GbWhatsapp.


----------



## Rhonin86 (Feb 20, 2019)

Smiss said:


> Suckerberg blocked GbWhatsapp.

Click to collapse



Where did you get your information from ? No issue here in germany with GBWhatsapp


----------



## hyborian (Feb 20, 2019)

Rhonin86 said:


> Where did you get your information from ? No issue here in germany with GBWhatsapp

Click to collapse



Suckerberg - https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Suckerberg


----------



## hendrik bower (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a question about GBWhatsApp.
How can I disable the irritating messages "Follow me on Facebook" or "Follow me on Twitter"?


----------



## Frank65 (Feb 20, 2019)

hendrik bower said:


> I have a question about GBWhatsApp.
> How can I disable the irritating messages "Follow me on Facebook" or "Follow me on Twitter"?

Click to collapse



I have installed another Version (6.88), then the messages disappears.


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 20, 2019)

Damoedge said:


> @silvia I have been trying for 2 days to fix this as I have the same problem, all folders are correctly named and I go through the correct restore procedure...but...every time there are just image placeholders in the conversations and no photos in media of conversions.
> 
> The photos are there using a file Explorer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump...

Anyone any help on this?

There must be lots of users coming from original WhatsApp to GB and restoring there chats and media...do you not notice that your media and photos are missing???

Thanks


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 20, 2019)

Everything works fine here. No missing media. No delay in messages. Works like a charm. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 20, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> Everything works fine here. No missing media. No delay in messages. Works like a charm.

Click to collapse



And originally when you restored your media from WhatsApp to GB all your photos were there? Every one of them?


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 20, 2019)

Damoedge said:


> And originally when you restored your media from WhatsApp to GB all your photos were there? Every one of them?

Click to collapse



I have just gone back to October 2018,and found the photos available. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 20, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> I have just gone back to October 2018,and found the photos available.

Click to collapse



Can you explain the procedure you used please to restore your photos?

When I restore the chats are there but only image placeholders where the photos are and when I click on a photo it says not available and ask sender to send again...but all the photos are there in the GB folder..

Thanks mate


----------



## hendrik bower (Feb 20, 2019)

Frank65 said:


> I have installed another Version (6.88), then the messages disappears.

Click to collapse



can you share link?


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 20, 2019)

Damoedge said:


> Can you explain the procedure you used please to restore your photos?
> 
> When I restore the chats are there but only image placeholders where the photos are and when I click on a photo it says not available and ask sender to send again...but all the photos are there in the GB folder..
> 
> Thanks mate

Click to collapse



I've done nothing special. I just restored. I suggest;

1. Make backup and Uninstall GB. 
2. Install the official restore the backup. 
3. Send and receive new messages and photos to and from anyone.
4. Make a backup.
5. Uninstall the official.
6. Install GB.
7. Restore backup.

It is just a thought, I'm not sure if it will work. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 20, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> I've done nothing special. I just restored. I suggest;
> 
> 1. Make backup and Uninstall GB.
> 2. Install the official restore the backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help mate ?

I have tried what you said a few times in the last week and my media and photos just don't show...they are there but there all blurred out...it's like GB can't read them...I'm beginning to think that this version of GB just can't read the official WhatsApp media at all....

I told my friend about Gbwhatsapp last weekend and he has the same problem...he can restore chats but his media is not showing up....he told me he read somewhere that this mod of WhatsApp can't read the encryption of WhatsApp media...maybe that's true I don't know...I would love to use this app but without my media I can't...

Thanks again


----------



## Frank65 (Feb 20, 2019)

hendrik bower said:


> can you share link?

Click to collapse


https://www.gnradar.com/download-gbwhatsapp-apk-3602/
regards Frank


----------



## Smiss (Feb 20, 2019)

delete


----------



## Damoedge (Feb 20, 2019)

Smiss said:


> I use YoWhatsapp since a year and all is working fine- updates came in the app .

Click to collapse



Can I ask you when you first moved from WhatsApp up Yo did you manage to transfer you media properly? Like did all your photos and videos show up in conversations in Yo ?

Thanks


----------



## Smiss (Feb 20, 2019)

Damoedge said:


> Can I ask you when you first moved from WhatsApp up Yo did you manage to transfer you media properly? Like did all your photos and videos show up in conversations in Yo ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



My photos are getting clouded into Microsoft one drive 100gb. All my photos are saved there from Whatsapp. Sorry no i installed it clean so all my chats are lost but that is no issue for me. After 2 days all the friends and chats are up again  sorry for my bad english


----------



## Aworawo (Feb 20, 2019)

*Thanks and keep the good work up.*

Thanks, developer for this app. But I am wondering if it is compatible with the Galaxy Note series (Note & 9 in particular), or if it is only for the S series.

Thanks.


----------



## Alahdal (Feb 20, 2019)

Aworawo said:


> Thanks, developer for this app. But I am wondering if it is compatible with the Galaxy Note series (Note & 9 in particular), or if it is only for the S series.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I use Galaxy Note 9

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## myabc (Feb 20, 2019)

Frank65 said:


> https://www.gnradar.com/download-gbwhatsapp-apk-3602/
> regards Frank

Click to collapse



that is not a gbwhatsapp official release. whatsapp is very delicate question and we can't install everything find online. that website is famous for fakes!!!!!


----------



## Smiss (Feb 20, 2019)

myabc said:


> that is not a gbwhatsapp official release. whatsapp is very delicate question and we can't install everything find online. that website is famous for fakes!!!!!

Click to collapse



I installed this version after 3 hours ago. All working perfect. I cant believe it because i had troubles with gb whatsapp in the past


----------



## myabc (Feb 21, 2019)

Smiss said:


> I installed this version after 3 hours ago. All working perfect. I cant believe it because i had troubles with gb whatsapp in the past

Click to collapse



that isn't a official gbwhatsapp version because yet isn't there out that version. that is a fake. gbwhatsapp is until 6.70 version and non more


----------



## Smiss (Feb 21, 2019)

myabc said:


> that isn't a official gbwhatsapp version because yet isn't there out that version. that is a fake. gbwhatsapp is until 6.70 version and non more

Click to collapse



Right but it works perfectly. The GbWhatsapp from this thread dont work on my phone. I also used my saved theme from Gbwhatsapp and it worked.

Also have autoupdates in the app.  Its from www.official-plus dot com 
Its ported from original GbWhatsapp(Atnfas Hoak) and is the same.


----------



## myabc (Feb 25, 2019)

a man on gbmods page wrote some weeks ago "stay tuned for version 6.80".... he thinks that all users of gbwhatsapp stays all days on that page to look when release that version.... ahahahahaha butyet 6.80 is not out. wait and that man hope visitors on his page


----------



## Afrozilla (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey hey .

Can anyone do the different between the three mod versions?


----------



## Teh Ais (Mar 2, 2019)

Afrozilla said:


> Hey hey .
> 
> Can anyone do the different between the three mod versions?

Click to collapse



Same app only different is package name so u can install 3 whatsapp


----------



## demon2112 (Mar 3, 2019)

Teh Ais said:


> Same app only different is package name so u can install 3 whatsapp

Click to collapse



won't you need 3 different accounts to use them?


----------



## soyab0007 (Mar 4, 2019)

difference in plus and normal?


----------



## Sudhangshu (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey guys I just saw three version of gbwhatsapp could someone explain me what's the difference between all three version. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## nestori (Mar 4, 2019)

OMG

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## varounmirchi (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey, did anyone read this - https://twitter.com/MattNavarra/status/1105044295415934977

Any word on this? You guys planning on protecting GBWhatsapp somehow? I really don't wanna go back to the official WhatsApp.


----------



## faelthel (Mar 11, 2019)

varounmirchi said:


> Hey, did anyone read this - https://twitter.com/MattNavarra/status/1105044295415934977
> 
> Any word on this? You guys planning on protecting GBWhatsapp somehow? I really don't wanna go back to the official WhatsApp.

Click to collapse



I switched to the Galaxy s10+ and wanted to put GBWhatsApp on, but now that I read the tweet hum... Idk if I gonna install the moded WhatsApp.


----------



## Benjaa20 (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, I see WhatsApp is gonna ban people again, I'm not taking risks after seeing people got banned from one day to other using WA+, they got no mercy on 2015 I think they won't now. Last updates on GB WhatsApp were bad, lot of bugs and no response from Omar, the developer. So I switched back to normal WhatsApp, not so bad as I thought. I miss the black widget I used to have and some privacy stuff, but I don't want to get banned. Let's wait until WhatsApp Authorities get cold again and switch back to GB for sure, I hope Omar fix some stuff and continue with this app unlike GB Insta.


----------



## Damoedge (Mar 12, 2019)

Benjaa20 said:


> Well, I see WhatsApp is gonna ban people again, I'm not taking risks after seeing people got banned from one day to other using WA+, they got no mercy on 2015 I think they won't now. Last updates on GB WhatsApp were bad, lot of bugs and no response from Omar, the developer. So I switched back to normal WhatsApp, not so bad as I thought. I miss the black widget I used to have and some privacy stuff, but I don't want to get banned. Let's wait until WhatsApp Authorities get cold again and switch back to GB for sure, I hope Omar fix some stuff and continue with this app unlike GB Insta.

Click to collapse



I feel bad because I told my nephew about GB WhatsApp last week and he installed it...it worked for 2 days and he then suddenly couldn't use it...so he reinstalled the original WhatsApp and he can't use that either! The poor lad even reset his phone and still could not use original WhatsApp...now he has to change his phone number which he had for years!  Believe me any of theses moded apps for WhatsApp are Not ban free!! Facebook is really cracking down on theses apps and I think the devs of theses apps could state that on there original post! Use at your own risk and risk getting banned from original WhatsApp!


----------



## D-m-x (Mar 12, 2019)

I've never used this Mod but I remeber the WA+ times. It certainly wasn't without mercy. They mereley locked the account for a few hours (24 I think) and warned everyone that next bans will be longer. Too bad, WA+ was such a great Mod but they really don't seem to like it if users install modded versions of their App.


----------



## faelthel (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, think we gonna wait a bit for a new safe GBWA+ hehe


----------



## Benjaa20 (Mar 14, 2019)

Damoedge said:


> I feel bad because I told my nephew about GB WhatsApp last week and he installed it...it worked for 2 days and he then suddenly couldn't use it...so he reinstalled the original WhatsApp and he can't use that either! The poor lad even reset his phone and still could not use original WhatsApp...now he has to change his phone number which he had for years! Believe me any of theses moded apps for WhatsApp are Not ban free!! Facebook is really cracking down on theses apps and I think the devs of theses apps could state that on there original post! Use at your own risk and risk getting banned from original WhatsApp!

Click to collapse



Ohh sorry for you nephew. But yes, Facebook and Mark zuckerberg are NO JOKE. They did it once, and they are doing it again. More now with all this recent problems and polemics stuff that happened in his companies. I don't think this is the end of GB and modded apps for WhatsApp and Instagram, but will cut a lot of functionalities that they used to have for sure.


----------



## lovable_guy006 (Mar 18, 2019)

Please, someone, tell what is the use of option number 2.2.2 Show contact status "Show contact status in the main screen, may increase data use and performance may decrease"? Please tell in detail.


----------



## johnk68 (Mar 19, 2019)

*Advertising*

How do you get rid of the advertising on GBWhatsapp?


----------



## Vivek Kantesaria (Mar 19, 2019)

johnk68 said:


> How do you get rid of the advertising on GBWhatsapp?

Click to collapse



Remove ad.xml or ad2.xml from assets after disassembling the apk. Removing 1 between 2 will give you FC so i try and if it gives you FC then remove other.


----------



## satsan (Mar 22, 2019)

*Why THE Apk file is showing as infected on VT?*

Mr. DEV, Why the APK file is showing as INFECTED in Virus Total scan?


----------



## demon2112 (Mar 22, 2019)

just Uninstalled this, made a local backup of the chats but when I just put the files back in the original whatsapp folder my chats are not back, and there is no option to restore locally, can someone help me?


----------



## myabc (Mar 23, 2019)

GBWhatsApp has to ne updated in 30 days or will disactivated. This is the announce of this warning. This app i think isn t more developed and i think this will be the moment to say byebye to mister t developer. The advertisement perhaps is because base update of GBWhatsApp 6.70 is 3 monthes old


----------



## thorosso (Mar 23, 2019)

myabc said:


> GBWhatsApp has to ne updated in 30 days or will disactivated. This is the announce of this warning. This app i think isn t more developed and i think this will be the moment to say byebye to mister t developer. The advertisement perhaps is because base update of GBWhatsApp 6.70 is 3 monthes old

Click to collapse



Same message here. Does anyone know how to return to official WhatsApp and import conversation history from GB? Thanks


----------



## spamtrash (Mar 23, 2019)

Same here, but mine says 28 days. Anyway the Site seem to be dead and download links removed.


----------



## Sab3elbromba (Mar 23, 2019)

I have been reading lots of articles that users of GBWhatsapp will be banned if they continue to use it, is that true?


----------



## Damoedge (Mar 23, 2019)

Sab3elbromba said:


> I have been reading lots of articles that users of GBWhatsapp will be banned if they continue to use it, is that true?

Click to collapse



Yes it is true as Facebook is merging all their message apps (WhatsApp, FB messenger and Instagram)  into one app soon so any messages sent through moded apps will be noticed and you will probably get banned like my nephew did recently!


----------



## Rhonin86 (Mar 24, 2019)

*Solutions ?*

Hi folx,

meanwhile the hints that GBWhatsApp is doomed due to the announcements of banning this and other apps and there are no more signs from the dev - so we should try to find a way to migrate our chat-backups to the original WA. Anyone has an idea how to succeed?

WA faq describes a way :



> GB WhatsApp
> 
> We recommend following the steps below to save and transfer your chat history. Failure to follow these steps could result in lost chat history. Please note that we can't guarantee this will be a successful chat history transfer because WhatsApp doesn't support unofficial apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But if i remember right the backup wasn't find by WA, but i don't know the reason - but i`ll try it once again later if i find the time

Cheers

Rhonin
@Silvia :3 : Do you have any new information concerning the above mentioned thoughts ?


----------



## demon2112 (Mar 24, 2019)

hit backup in gbwhatsapp, go to file explorer and the gbehatsapp map, find the backup map copy/paste the map in the map below, Uninstalled whatsapp, re-download whatsapp and on 1st setup, thick local backup. done, chathistorie is back in place


----------



## Vivek Kantesaria (Mar 24, 2019)

lovable_guy006 said:


> Please, someone, tell what is the use of option number 2.2.2 Show contact status "Show contact status in the main screen, may increase data use and performance may decrease"? Please tell in detail.

Click to collapse



Nope

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




myabc said:


> GBWhatsApp has to ne updated in 30 days or will disactivated. This is the announce of this warning. This app i think isn t more developed and i think this will be the moment to say byebye to mister t developer. The advertisement perhaps is because base update of GBWhatsApp 6.70 is 3 monthes old

Click to collapse



Use other updated base mods like b58 whatsapp or yoWA or there is anti expiry version on whatsappmods.net try that


----------



## hyborian (Mar 24, 2019)

Vivek Kantesaria said:


> Nope
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info !  I installed the anti expiry version, so far so good.


----------



## Klaas1241 (Mar 25, 2019)

New site for updates: .official-plus.com/whatsapp/


----------



## hyborian (Mar 25, 2019)

Klaas1241 said:


> New site for updates: .official-plus.com/whatsapp/

Click to collapse



Thanks , version 6.89 already.  Is this really official ?


----------



## Lycidias (Mar 25, 2019)

Klaas1241 said:


> New site for updates: .official-plus.com/whatsapp/

Click to collapse



Is this legit?


----------



## myabc (Mar 26, 2019)

gbwhatsapp was discontinued. all apk are fake. it stopped to 6.70 and the same 6.70 had some bugs. don't install from strange website....


----------



## Lycidias (Mar 26, 2019)

Are there any good Alternative mod Apps?


----------



## hyborian (Mar 26, 2019)

I think not discontinued.  6.8 coming

https://mobile.twitter.com/atnfas_hoak?lang=en


----------



## Vivek Kantesaria (Mar 26, 2019)

hyborian said:


> Thanks , version 6.89 already. Is this really official ?

Click to collapse



Nope base is same no update.. gbmods.co is official site but you can easily get all the mods on whatsappmods.net


----------



## djdenki (Mar 27, 2019)

whatsappmods.net --> legit site?


----------



## Vivek Kantesaria (Mar 27, 2019)

djdenki said:


> whatsappmods.net --> legit site?

Click to collapse



Bro What do you call legit? It's not official but you will get all the mods of whatsapp on it. Remods even.


----------



## djdenki (Mar 27, 2019)

I meant the site and the apps on it.

What do you think, is it now nonsense to install one of these apps because of the ban wave?


----------



## fendytrancers89 (Mar 28, 2019)

Need for update..


----------



## h4rd (Mar 28, 2019)

Chat hiding is good, in official whatsapp i handled that problem with archiving but its not so effective. thankss


----------



## ChuckHL (Mar 28, 2019)

Is GbWhatsapp dead? The official GbWhatsapp page seems dead/ripped from content. My GbWhatsapp is on the clock, less than 20 days left to update. Any news or good suggestions?

Regards


----------



## hyborian (Mar 28, 2019)

ChuckHL said:


> Is GbWhatsapp dead? The official GbWhatsapp page seems dead/ripped from content. My GbWhatsapp is on the clock, less than 20 days left to update. Any news or good suggestions?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Use the extended expiry version, link in one of the recent posts just scroll up, works for me.  Download the app and update, no data lost.


----------



## Wormboymx (Mar 28, 2019)

There are a small update in Whatsappmods.net of 6.70 version  Small Update - Extended Expiry

Anyone update to this? it works? (March 22th)

https://www.whatsappmods.net/2018/08/update-gbwhatsapp.html

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




hyborian said:


> Use the extended expiry version, link in one of the recent posts just scroll up, works for me.  Download the app and update, no data lost.

Click to collapse



Is the same https://www.whatsappmods.net/2018/08/update-gbwhatsapp.html  ?


Thanks!


----------



## hyborian (Mar 28, 2019)

Wormboymx said:


> There are a small update in Whatsappmods.net of 6.70 version  Small Update - Extended Expiry
> 
> Anyone update to this? it works? (March 22th)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it works perfectly.  Download apk, and update.


----------



## sky5triker (Mar 29, 2019)

I need help to restore my GBWhatsApp Plus chats!

On Samsung Note 8 Android Pie, GBWhatsApp Plus 6.65 (_[email protected]_hoak_)
1. Did my phone backup va Samsung Smart Switch.

2 . Followed the steps to get the call recording function (https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-9/how-to/call-recording-android-9-t3846235/post78869864) 

3. After my restore, when I tried to start GBWhatsApp and clicked the red button "Restore", loading bar appeared and app closes by itself.

4. Tried the following to reattempt s/n 3 but no avail:
a. Restarted my phone 
b. Upgraded to GBWhatsApp Plus 6.70 (_GBWAPlusv6.702.18.327_arm64v8a_) 
c. Restored GBWhatsApp application backup specifically from Samsung Switch 

------------
P/S: I did not manually backup my chat in GBWhatsApp as I subconsciously treated that it was automatically backup-ed like the original WhatsApp / taken care of by Samsung Smart Switch.

Also, was trying to research on restoring GBWhatsApp chat backups and I stumbled on posts mentioning about GBWhatsApp folders on the file mangaer, however my phone shows _WhatsApp_ folders instead, is this because I'm on the GBWhatsApp Plus version? 

Is this all making any sense? Is there anything that I missed / else that I need to do successfully get my chats back? 

Currently, I'm running GBWhatsApp 6.70 (from s/n 4b) in the meantime. Really want to get my previous chats back and later do a merge of previous and current chats.

Appreciate any kind help/advice on this! :crying:


----------



## Vivek Kantesaria (Mar 30, 2019)

djdenki said:


> I meant the site and the apps on it.
> 
> What do you think, is it now nonsense to install one of these apps because of the ban wave?

Click to collapse



Yes bro they work as they are described

And i don't think anyone can stop whatsapp development


----------



## djdenki (Apr 1, 2019)

Anyone here already got banned? And how long?


----------



## CorePrideX8 (Apr 2, 2019)

Subscribe to YouTube popup everytime I open the neverexpire WhatsApp is annoying..anyway to disable it?


----------



## hyborian (Apr 2, 2019)

CorePrideX8 said:


> Subscribe to YouTube popup everytime I open the neverexpire WhatsApp is annoying..anyway to disable it?

Click to collapse



I never get any ads, anywhere, but I use ad killers, Adaway app on my rooted devices, and Blokada on my unrooted ones.


----------



## samjoandco (Apr 3, 2019)

hyborian said:


> I never get any ads, anywhere, but I use ad killers, Adaway app on my rooted devices, and Blokada on my unrooted ones.

Click to collapse



its developer who modded the app; who keep incessantly prompting to subscribe the "sam's channel"  its super annoying.  
Is there any other modded apk out there? is it end of gbwhatsapp?


----------



## el_easy (Apr 3, 2019)

samjoandco said:


> its developer who modded the app; who keep incessantly prompting to subscribe the "sam's channel"  its super annoying.
> Is there any other modded apk out there? is it end of gbwhatsapp?

Click to collapse



use YoWhatsApp way better without all the bull [email protected] : https://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/


----------



## samjoandco (Apr 4, 2019)

el_easy said:


> use YoWhatsApp way better without all the bull [email protected] : https://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/

Click to collapse



this is much better, thanks


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 4, 2019)

people getting banned on this one posted above my post?


----------



## el_easy (Apr 4, 2019)

demon2112 said:


> people getting banned on this one posted above my post?

Click to collapse



Never! I've been using for 5 years without problem..:good:


----------



## lpulido (Apr 5, 2019)

el_easy said:


> use YoWhatsApp way better without all the bull [email protected] : https://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/

Click to collapse



what would be "all the [email protected]"?
I've never used yowa before, I'm curious now


----------



## el_easy (Apr 7, 2019)

lpulido said:


> what would be "all the [email protected]"?
> I've never used yowa before, I'm curious now

Click to collapse



you might live in another planet then.. have you seen  or talk ever with GBWhatsApp Dev Omar? NO ,he was very actives Dev back in the day on Google plus, then disappeared when Facebook started tracking Whatsapp mods..

on the other hand Yousef al basha from YoWhatsApp is the most active dev for the last 5 years now, he was very actives before Google plus went down and now you can find him on Telegram.... Bro Im using WhatsApp mods since  the king Rafalense Whatsapp plus..


----------



## Rhonin86 (Apr 8, 2019)

el_easy said:


> you might live in another planet then.. have you seen  or talk ever with GBWhatsApp Dev Omar? NO ,he was very actives Dev back in the day on Google plus, then disappeared when Facebook started tracking Whatsapp mods..
> 
> on the other hand Yousef al basha from YoWhatsApp is the most active dev for the last 5 years now, he was very actives before Google plus went down and now you can find him on Telegram.... Bro Im using WhatsApp mods since  the king Rafalense Whatsapp plus..

Click to collapse



Seems interesting - on the side is written NoBan feature - is that true ? And secondly how to migrate GB-WahtsApp Chats to YoWhatsApp ? Will the backup be recognized ?

Cheers

Rhonin


----------



## damiancol (Apr 8, 2019)

New Update
V8
https://www.mediafire.com/file/dz3a57u5qhn7dgz/[email protected]_hoak.apk/file

V7
https://www.mediafire.com/file/yt8t693r3qbxfz9/[email protected]_hoak.apk/file

V-x86
https://www.mediafire.com/file/a4d82na5ct7km3h/[email protected]_hoak.apk/file


----------



## nestori (Apr 8, 2019)

damiancol said:


> New Update
> V8
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/dz3a57u5qhn7dgz/[email protected]_hoak.apk/file
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that official? And Plus version?

Enviado desde mi Samsung S8


----------



## hyborian (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks, I got my update from the telegram group.  6.8 is working fine on 3 phones, no delay receiving messages.



> [ Update ]  #WAPlus  #GBWA  & #GBWA3 v6.80 [ تحديث ]
> ---------------------------------------------
> DOWNLOAD, CHANGELOG & DETAILS
> ---------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Rhonin86 (Apr 8, 2019)

nestori said:


> Is that official? And Plus version?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Samsung S8

Click to collapse



Seems to be NOT the plus Version...


----------



## nestori (Apr 8, 2019)

hyborian said:


> Thanks, I got my update from the telegram group.  6.8 is working fine on 3 phones, no delay receiving messages.

Click to collapse



Can you share plus version?

Enviado desde mi Samsung S8


----------



## hyborian (Apr 8, 2019)

nestori said:


> Can you share plus version?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Samsung S8

Click to collapse



Translate it with Google Translate ...

https://www.modgb.com/?p=12

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Rhonin86 said:


> Seems interesting - on the side is written NoBan feature - is that true ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rhonin

Click to collapse



All of them claim No Ban ...


----------



## el_easy (Apr 9, 2019)

Rhonin86 said:


> Seems interesting - on the side is written NoBan feature - is that true ? And secondly how to migrate GB-WahtsApp Chats to YoWhatsApp ? Will the backup be recognized ?
> 
> CheersRhonin

Click to collapse



Yeah you can, use Titanium Backup and restore '' data only'' i do that all the time...
also register on his telegram channel and you will have update straight from the real Dev, not third party as GB-WahtsApp  and same feature or more..https://telegram.me/YoMods


----------



## sensen_21 (Apr 9, 2019)

already updated to 6.85 based 2.19.17
homepage changed to http://modgb.com


----------



## hyborian (Apr 9, 2019)

sensen_21 said:


> already updated to 6.85 based 2.19.17
> homepage changed to http://modgb.com

Click to collapse



Yes, all good ...


----------



## stormhouse (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi guys, I still have problems with stickers, I' ve got gb 6.85 and I'm getting error when I try to add stickers to gb.


----------



## Atharkhan101 (Apr 13, 2019)

*Audio routing issue and other issues*

I'm on latest version 6.85 and While playing audio clip and putting near ear, it is not playing from earpeice. In original whatsapp, if we play audio clip and place it on ear then the audio switches from loudspeaker to earpeice. It's for private listening. Please make this feature work in Gbwhatsapp and please someone notify me on my email [email protected] if ever this is fixed in later versions. Thanks a ton.

Other issues: 
1. It loads slowly as compared to original whatsapp. Sometimes, it takes time to load the profile photos of recent contacts and hangs as well. 

2. Slow contact name sync: Takes lot of time to show the Contacts which are newly added.


----------



## kancrutt (Apr 24, 2019)

thank God no ban so far ?
anyone know how to change to open hidden chat with fingerprint instead of pattern?


----------



## #digineo (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned 3times in last 3 hours. 1st time 20 minutes, then 40 minutes now 80minutes


----------



## al3x1980 (Apr 25, 2019)

Is this banning now wide spread? do we have to delete our number and create a new one to not be flagged? The only feature I really care about is pinning more then 3 people and also ignoring video and voice calls... wish this **** could be implemented in the original whatsapp.


----------



## hyborian (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't know, I have 4 phones with GBWA, no ban at all ... I don't abuse it of course.


----------



## al3x1980 (Apr 26, 2019)

What do you mean by abusing it?


----------



## #digineo (Apr 26, 2019)

#digineo said:


> Banned 3times in last 3 hours. 1st time 20 minutes, then 40 minutes now 80minutes

Click to collapse



time is doubled each time. Now banned for 320minutes. Same issue with Yowhatsapp.


----------



## hyborian (Apr 26, 2019)

al3x1980 said:


> What do you mean by abusing it?

Click to collapse



I read from Telegram group that one reason for bans is spamming to many contacts or numbers.


----------



## Rakesh Mahto (Apr 27, 2019)

Never try GB what's app anymore 
I seen some of site says Safe "Antiban GB What's App" Still I got banned a minute ago but it's not my personal no I just try GB whats app it's really have Antiban features or not !!

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

Here is the link of 6.70 https://www.mediafire.com/file/iob6yya3o4hfkxo/

Try it your risks
Note: I suggest you all first time not try your personal Mobile Number let you run over a month .


----------



## AlienTeck (Apr 29, 2019)

sensen_21 said:


> already updated to 6.85 based 2.19.17
> homepage changed to http://modgb.com

Click to collapse



x86 version says expired and download new.. today last date and wont let you continue.
[email protected]


----------



## revisioncuda (Apr 30, 2019)

use yowhatsapp


----------



## Joseph961 (May 2, 2019)

el_easy said:


> Never! I've been using for 5 years without problem..:good:

Click to collapse



just installed it and it hangs sometimes when i open it or when im using it...changed version even changed phone still having the same issue...any idea why?


----------



## Anon.Hacker47 (May 4, 2019)

Webp


----------



## jorgegotcha (May 4, 2019)

Any solution for reinstal if was banned 2 times?

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joker994 (May 5, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I would like to restore back the official Whatsapp, there is some guide that I can follow in order to restore chats and media from the GBWA version?

Thanks


----------



## mailistbox (May 6, 2019)

Joker994 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to restore back the official Whatsapp, there is some guide that I can follow in order to restore chats and media from the GBWA version?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/26000243/?category=5245262


----------



## DonAndress (May 14, 2019)

I know it might be against the rules and usually I don't really care about any updates when current version works well but... 
Have you guys heard any rumors about new version of GBWhatsApp since we have this new whatsapp hack discovered? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolvipcandy (May 15, 2019)

DonAndress said:


> I know it might be against the rules and usually I don't really care about any updates when current version works well but...
> Have you guys heard any rumors about new version of GBWhatsApp since we have this new whatsapp hack discovered?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What hack?


----------



## TheBigL (May 15, 2019)

coolvipcandy said:


> What hack?

Click to collapse



I think he may be referring to this, but I am not sure:

WhatsApp voice calls used to inject Israeli spyware on phones

https://outline.com/NaasM8


----------



## hyborian (May 15, 2019)

TheBigL said:


> I think he may be referring to this, but I am not sure:
> 
> WhatsApp voice calls used to inject Israeli spyware on phones
> 
> https://outline.com/NaasM8

Click to collapse



I see ... well, they can spy on me and they'll just waste their time lol.  Maybe the Israeli spy agency will choose better targets than us, or if it's not them, they might go after these hackers and turn them into assets.


----------



## TheBigL (May 15, 2019)

hyborian said:


> I see ... well, they can spy on me and they'll just waste their time lol. Maybe the Israeli spy agency will choose better targets than us, or if it's not them, they might go after these hackers and turn them into assets.

Click to collapse



From what was reported in the article it was a server side problem and it is already fixed.
It was also suggested that it was very targeted and not a broad attack.


----------



## Luk_3D (May 18, 2019)

Nice resource, it works well. Update to fix whatsapp vulnerability.


----------



## entwicklun (May 19, 2019)

what the difference between this and the old whatsapp plus? people getting banned for custom WA. how's this one safe? I can't afford to get banned for a year by WA lol....

I'm liking hiding my blueticks etc and showing me online when I'm online reading(if it can do that)


----------



## rizwan.mahai (May 19, 2019)

djdenki said:


> Anyone here already got banned? And how long?

Click to collapse



Yes, banned for 20 minutes on first day, 40 minutes on second, and, 80 minutes on third. I moved to official whatsapp then.


----------



## adoang (May 20, 2019)

is any other way to use gpwhatsapp ? since official whatsapp is suck.


----------



## dkkerry (May 20, 2019)

I use yowhatsapp with no issues


----------



## teostar (May 20, 2019)

dkkerry said:


> I use yowhatsapp with no issues

Click to collapse



I had yowhatsapp but been getting a message saying I have 14 days left to update. So I switched back to gb. That was a week and a half ago, and yowhatsapp is still at v7.9


----------



## banuctseyt (May 20, 2019)

my screen is freezing for about 10-15 seconds every time i open GBWA (freezes even when i get a call). Does anyone have the same issue and/or does anyone know how to fix it ? thanks for helping


----------



## der_ketziner (May 21, 2019)

I use yowhatsapp


----------



## minaz_in (May 21, 2019)

der_ketziner said:


> I use yowhatsapp

Click to collapse



YOWhatsApp v7.95 Latest Version [WHATSAPP MODs]
Download link
https://www.whatsappmods.net/p/blog-page_26.html?m=1


----------



## netgar (May 22, 2019)

Got banned ?


----------



## anthonyclass (May 22, 2019)

Do not download any mod whatsapp.
Are blocked and banned all users!!


----------



## Lycidias (May 22, 2019)

I'm using the newest GBWhatsApp for a while now and never got banned


----------



## Swanee123 (May 22, 2019)

Same here. Using official Omar version. No problems at all


----------



## WaKaManG (May 22, 2019)

I never had any ban with GBWhatsApp.
Also with the latest release.
Anyone can send a screen shot of the ban timer or msg?
Maybe it's because of installing GBWhatsApp too many times and you get a time ban.


----------



## hyborian (May 23, 2019)

Never banned, 4 phone numbers. 

In the meantime, I don't listen to banning reports, until I get it myself, if ever.  I am not a heavy Whatsapp user anyway, usually just with family and a few friends.  No problem reverting back to original (or trying others), but I obviously like the Privacy feature of GBWA, the only reason I use it.


----------



## dwytom (May 23, 2019)

Banned today. 15 minutes. Coming back to stock Whatsapp


----------



## Akufenx (May 23, 2019)

it's a matter of time ... they're progressively banning


----------



## hyborian (May 23, 2019)

Akufenx said:


> it's a matter of time ... they're progressively banning

Click to collapse



We shall see ... I'm sure there is a snitch somewhere informing them, but it's ok.  Maybe my country will ban or restrict them, just like Indonesia did lol


----------



## HassanM (May 23, 2019)

Today I was banned temporarily for 20 minutes ...
Now not sure what to do... I've been using GBWhatsapp for a while and never had any issues... Even updated to the latest v7.... 
Don't know what happened all of a sudden... I hope the dev is aware of this issue ....
Plz suggest!


----------



## Akufenx (May 24, 2019)

It works perfect and without bans.
Having installed original app.
and then about this install yowhats.
the only question I have is how to remove the states of the top position in the chat window


----------



## HassanM (May 24, 2019)

It banned me again... This time for 2.40 hrs...
By the way I'm using GBWhatsapp....
This is getting very irritating... I guess the dev can't do anything about it... People using GBWhatsapp have no choice but to revert to the original one..
Plz advise...


----------



## MTechRD (May 24, 2019)

Hi
I have three numbers and were banned too... 
I have to install rhe stupid original version.... ?


----------



## hyborian (May 24, 2019)

Maybe those with facebook or messenger are getting banned ?  I don't use facebook nor messenger. I have them frozen, I only use GBWA ... just a thought


----------



## aditya104 (May 25, 2019)

hyborian said:


> Maybe those with facebook or messenger are getting banned ?  I don't use facebook nor messenger. I have them frozen, I only use GBWA ... just a thought

Click to collapse



No Facebook or Messenger and still got banned. Can't use original because need two Whatsapp for dual sim phone.


----------



## hubono (May 25, 2019)

aditya104 said:


> No Facebook or Messenger and still got banned. Can't use original because need two Whatsapp for dual sim phone.

Click to collapse



Use parallel space
Check Google store


----------



## bu3lwa (May 26, 2019)

Delete
Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyborian (May 26, 2019)

Thanks, went to Telegram channel to get download, and no problem for me updating to v6.9 ...


----------



## demon2112 (May 27, 2019)

plz report if anti ban works


----------



## hyborian (May 27, 2019)

demon2112 said:


> plz report if anti ban works

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know, I have never been banned for years ....  those getting banned can try it, but I think they are still fine-tuning it; hence, no official release yet.


----------



## teostar (May 28, 2019)

Got banned on v6.9.


----------



## raman21raman (May 28, 2019)

Even I got Banned  
for 1 hour.


----------



## Chrisft (May 30, 2019)

I got banned too for 4 hours


----------



## sennamagger (Jun 1, 2019)

Today me too for 40 min, any fix ?


----------



## JIJOK (Jun 2, 2019)

I always used this site and never get banned   https://www.modgb.com/?p=12    Anyway just when it ask to update or downloading on pc first  ( right now cant choose different versions but normally has armv7,  x86, etc )


----------



## __Alchemist__ (Jun 2, 2019)

I got banned on the version 7.0 today. First for 20 mins and second for 40 mins.


----------



## caliban_freak (Jun 3, 2019)

Can someone help me out? I don't get any group notification ringtone on my galaxy s10 plus. I'm on version 6.9.5

Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garry1313 (Jun 4, 2019)

New version is also not ban proof.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SpongeBoy (Jun 5, 2019)

Same here.  V 7.0


----------



## payjo73 (Jun 5, 2019)

and now time to get back to official whatsapp


----------



## hyborian (Jun 5, 2019)

The latest OFFICIAL version is 6.95, not 7 ... that's from the Telegram group

As before, no bans on 4 phones ...


----------



## iddspecial (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi

I have GBWA version 6.95 and it has been free from banning until today!!!

Today I am experiencing temp bans on it.

Is there a solution for this new ban!!!?? 

Thanks and best regards - Riza


----------



## kutangman (Jun 8, 2019)

got temporary suspended. so i decide to revert back to original whatsapp


----------



## MTechRD (Jun 9, 2019)

What's the official thread or site or Gbwhatsapp? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## murali3127 (Jun 9, 2019)

Temporarily banned 6.95


----------



## ^RotteN^ (Jun 9, 2019)

hyborian said:


> The latest OFFICIAL version is 6.95, not 6.7 ... that's from the Telegram group
> 
> As before, no bans on 4 phones ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell me link for telegram group, please !



murali3127 said:


> Temporarily banned 6.95

Click to collapse



**** !!!


----------



## hyborian (Jun 9, 2019)

^RotteN^ said:


> Can you tell me link for telegram group, please !
> 
> 
> 
> **** !!!

Click to collapse



https://t.me/GBUser


----------



## nick4597 (Jun 10, 2019)

*Not able to download*

How to download the links are not working


----------



## hyborian (Jun 10, 2019)

nick4597 said:


> How to download the links are not working

Click to collapse



You have been banned ... just kidding

Try the Telegram group, they have the links there


----------



## nick4597 (Jun 11, 2019)

hyborian said:


> You have been banned ... just kidding
> 
> Try the Telegram group, they have the links there

Click to collapse



I am not in there can you get me


----------



## hyborian (Jun 11, 2019)

nick4597 said:


> I am not in there can you get me

Click to collapse



https://t.me/GBUser

Just join ...


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 14, 2019)

Just got 20 min ban. Using v6. 90.
Last time I got ban was few years ago. Lol


----------



## hyborian (Jun 14, 2019)

WaKaManG said:


> Just got 20 min ban. Using v6. 90.
> Last time I got ban was few years ago. Lol

Click to collapse



Same, never got banned until now.  First for 30 mins, 2nd for 1 hr.

Fine now, though


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 14, 2019)

hyborian said:


> Same, never got banned until now. First for 30 mins, 2nd for 1 hr.
> 
> Fine now, though

Click to collapse



Yes, v6.95 seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Dj Léo (Jun 15, 2019)

*[WARNING] v6.95 got naked from anti-ban*



WaKaManG said:


> Yes, v6.95 seems to be working fine now.

Click to collapse



 Wrong, my friend...v6.95, got banned for 20 hours and 40 minutes


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 15, 2019)

Dj Léo said:


> Wrong, my friend...v6.95, got banned for 20 hours and 40 minutes

Click to collapse



LOL, just checked. I'm using official whatsapp for my main number now. And GBWhatsApp for 2nd number. That one is banned now


----------



## Killa-Bee (Jun 17, 2019)

i have v7.00


----------



## chaitanya.krishna (Jun 17, 2019)

Killa-Bee said:


> i have v7.00

Click to collapse



Is it ban proof??


----------



## Killa-Bee (Jun 18, 2019)

chaitanya.krishna said:


> Is it ban proof??

Click to collapse



i don't know.
I been using it for over a year now and I am still alive without a ban yet.
I downloaded it from the official site:
https://www.official-plus.com/whatsapp/

But I am using the WhatsApp Plus , not the GBWhatsAPP. to my understanding based on what is described on their web site , that it is the same..


----------



## ezkay (Jun 18, 2019)

Killa-Bee said:


> i don't know.
> I been using it for over a year now and I am still alive without a ban yet.
> I downloaded it from the official site:
> https://www.official-plus.com/whatsapp/
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that this website is legit?


----------



## Killa-Bee (Jun 19, 2019)

ezkay said:


> Are you sure that this website is legit?

Click to collapse



define legit....


----------



## HassanM (Jun 19, 2019)

I think the dev has disappeared.... He doesn't seem to be interested in responding to any problems... Very strange...


----------



## Sir Gipsy (Jun 19, 2019)

Stickers doesn't work... I installed gbwhatsapp one more time... But sticker doesn't work again... Another one with the same issue?


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 19, 2019)

HassanM said:


> I think the dev has disappeared.... He doesn't seem to be interested in responding to any problems... Very strange...

Click to collapse



He is not the dev of GBWhatsApp. In the OP is written who the dev is and where to find him.


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 20, 2019)

By the way I'm not banned anymore with GBWhatsApp 6.95. Been few days now.
On telegram v7. 00 is announced.


----------



## ^RotteN^ (Jun 20, 2019)

hyborian said:


> https://t.me/GBUser

Click to collapse



Thanks mate !!


----------



## WaKaManG (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GBPlus_7.00.html

https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GB_7.00.html

https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GB3_7.00.html


----------



## paysen (Jun 20, 2019)

WaKaManG said:


> https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GBPlus_7.00.html
> 
> https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GB_7.00.html
> 
> https://www.modgb.com/wp-content/uploads/GB3_7.00.html

Click to collapse



Outstanding work as ever. Thank you guys.


----------



## ezkay (Jun 20, 2019)

Can someone please explain the differences between plus, gb and gb3? I don't get it ?


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm wondering if it really is ANTIban hahaha


----------



## kix1735 (Jun 21, 2019)

it's really work!
just installed the 7.00 and enable almost all my favorite privacy settings.
and walaaaahh.. its really work!

thank you for the hard work from the dev.
really appreciate it so much!


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 21, 2019)

kix1735 said:


> it's really work!
> just installed the 7.00 and enable almost all my favorite privacy settings.
> and walaaaahh.. its really work!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



let's wait and see, I hope it really is anti ban


----------



## nostri (Jun 21, 2019)

demon2112 said:


> let's wait and see, I hope it really is anti ban

Click to collapse




?


----------



## gab90c (Jun 21, 2019)

need help about people experience losing the partecipation to groups after unistalling and reinstalling different  GB version


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 21, 2019)

nostri said:


> ?

Click to collapse



which version?


----------



## nostri (Jun 21, 2019)

demon2112 said:


> which version?

Click to collapse



GBW 7.00


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 21, 2019)

nostri said:


> GBW 7.00

Click to collapse



well so long for the ANTIban right....


----------



## derjango (Jun 22, 2019)

its NO anti ban, my friend was banned some days ago and v7.0 did NOT unban his account.


----------



## caporal (Jun 22, 2019)

This app has a load of amazing features.

Two nice features I miss

1. Block stickers. I some groups people are so career away that if you miss one important message you will never gonna find it.

2. Hability to block some people in a group so his message won't be shown.
And/Or
2..1 Hability to highlight messages from specific people in that group


----------



## rizwan.mahai (Jun 22, 2019)

WaKaManG said:


> By the way I'm not banned anymore with GBWhatsApp 6.95. Been few days now.
> On telegram v7. 00 is announced.

Click to collapse



Please keep updating


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 23, 2019)

only one ban? or are there multiple bans on v7. 0


----------



## pasil.pt (Jun 23, 2019)

are we still limited to forward a message to 5 contacts?


----------



## kix1735 (Jun 24, 2019)

its been days since i use the 7.00 version of GBwhatsapp (around 3 days)
with all privacy option enabled (hide online, hide blue thick, anti-revoke) 
and until now, its really antiban.
so far i'm really happy with this.
again, thank you for the hardwork dev


----------



## mestesso93 (Jun 24, 2019)

With 6.85 no ban. Today i update at 7.00 and i've got ban. I think that whatsapp have a deal with gbmods........ what a pity, gbwhatsapp was very helpful, but now i must use official app


----------



## TomPiXX (Jun 24, 2019)

Yep, temp ban for me, too, just a day after updating to 7.00.


----------



## Quilapvd (Jun 24, 2019)

Also temp ban over here. To bad. Any update about it yet?


----------



## hubono (Jun 25, 2019)

Venigo said:


> Also temp ban over here. To bad. Any update about it yet?

Click to collapse



Try this

Install original WhatsApp, verify your number, and keep using for a couple of hours. 
2 to 3 hours of using original WhatsApp, uninstall and then install v7.
I think that should do it. Try it and let us know

It's been mentioned and observed that when u update rather than a fresh install, that's when u get banned. So to reset your settings on WhatsApp servers, install original and use it for a few hours then install v7


----------



## Elponius (Jun 25, 2019)

Got banned 40 minitues, too.
I was on GBWhatsApp Plus 7.00 since 5 days without ban. 
Now i use original App from Playstore. 
Please let us now.. When the App is ban-proof. Dont want to get a lifetime ban?


----------



## hougga (Jun 25, 2019)

Been banned twice today, all was okey since 1st day of the update 7.00
Been back to 6.95 and reban ?


----------



## hubono (Jun 25, 2019)

Install original WhatsApp from play store, verify your number, use it for a few hours, uninstall it, install v7, verify your number again and you should be good to go

Ps they say reports show that com.wa has no bans yet as opposed to com.gb

Let us know


----------



## Elponius (Jun 25, 2019)

And this really works? So we have to use GBbwhatsApp plus(because this is com.wa) instead of GBWhatsApp.. (com.gbwa).. 
Anyone proofed that?


----------



## hubono (Jun 25, 2019)

Elponius said:


> And this really works? So we have to use GBbwhatsApp plus(because this is com.wa) instead of GBWhatsApp.. (com.gbwa)..
> Anyone proofed that?

Click to collapse



Its all over their telegram channel
I my self was on 6.85 and no ban
I updated to 7 and got banned
So i switched to original, and did the above mentioned.
Now im running com.gb since yesterday and its all dandy


----------



## Elponius (Jun 25, 2019)

I will try. Iam back on GB whatsapp plus v7


----------



## clausg (Jun 28, 2019)

*Works so far*

Just want to report:
I got temp banned on GBWhatsApp (older version). I uninstalled and installed PlayStore WA. Kept it for a day, installed GBWhatsApp pro 7.0 and so far it works


----------



## kix1735 (Jun 28, 2019)

*So Far, Its Still Working for Me*

Hi, 
after seeing a lot of comments about getting ban from this version. i'd like to share my story, in hope will give you guys some inspiration.. aahahaha
i am a whatsapp+ user for a long time.
after the "ban wave" come, i got banned. even after i use any other version that provided by the internet, i still got banned so many times.
so i use the original whatsapp that provided by google play store.
i use that version for like one month.
and when this thread created, i download the 7.00 version, did a backup from the original whatsapp, uninstall it and then installed the 7.00 version. 
so far until now, i never got ban again (i hope never got ban again).
i use some privacy setting like hide online, anti-revoke, and hide blue thick.
for additional information, 
when im working (monday to saturday every week), i also use the official whatsapp desktop version in my computer.

thank you for the hardwork dev.
God Bless.


----------



## lollipopmadman (Jun 28, 2019)

I see the payments option in the Update Log. Is the feature included in the latest version?


----------



## Eddicts (Jul 3, 2019)

Facebook inc seriously got mad to us lol


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 3, 2019)

Today I also get banned with v7, only for 20 min.
Location Germany.
Now I use original whatsapp


----------



## -CALIBAN666- (Jul 4, 2019)

Have tested many versions, tested Yowhatsapp and other mods too and banned on all tested methods.


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 4, 2019)

i try this version with anti ban.
https://www.official-plus.com/download-gbwhatsapp-latest-version/

Changelog
v7.20

New Base Updated to 2.19.53
Added Anti-Ban (Fix Temporarily Banned Problem):
......


----------



## sisqoboy (Jul 4, 2019)

JasonMason said:


> i try this version with anti ban.
> https://www.official-plus.com/download-gbwhatsapp-latest-version/
> 
> Changelog
> ...

Click to collapse



7.20 version says not able to reach my email and stuck at the beginning. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Lycidias (Jul 4, 2019)

JasonMason said:


> i try this version with anti ban.
> https://www.official-plus.com/download-gbwhatsapp-latest-version/
> 
> Changelog
> ...

Click to collapse



This is scam


----------



## sisqoboy (Jul 4, 2019)

Lycidias said:


> This is scam

Click to collapse



Yep. Looks like I deleted immediately. 
Couldn't even restore my messages


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 4, 2019)

For me it works


----------



## stinging (Jul 4, 2019)

7.0 version isnt working for me, it isnt loading or sending messages, does anyone know what could be?
It happned after the down time of 03/07


----------



## Elponius (Jul 4, 2019)

... Works perfectly. 
Was on 7.00 5 days and got temp banned. 
Uninstalled... and a day on original playstore Version. 
Uninstalled... and get back to GB whatsap plus 7.00 again with all Privacy modes enabled.. Now a Week without Problems..
@stinging..everything works fine. 
Hiding blue Ticks is not recommed. Maybe messages arriving later...
Enalbe Them and test again


----------



## zaidbaby (Jul 5, 2019)

I am trying to move from GBWA to GBWA+ but every time I try to restore the app crashes and when I restart I get the same restore screen again and I try again it crashes again. I have got a ban on GBWA and a suggestion was made that moving to GBWA+ might save me from further bans. I can't go to the official app because I don't have that number. Is there any way to keep the number and restore? I was told it's only possible with modified whatsApp and I am trying. Please any solutions here?


----------



## paysen (Jul 5, 2019)

My gf got banned today with 7.00. I am still free.


----------



## xNoFantasy (Jul 6, 2019)

My Gf banned and after a while even mine. I had to use the original one.


----------



## Frank65 (Jul 8, 2019)

JasonMason said:


> i try this version with anti ban.
> https://www.official-plus.com/download-gbwhatsapp-latest-version/
> 
> Changelog
> ...

Click to collapse



I uses the same version wihtout problems for a long time.


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 11, 2019)

Frank65 said:


> I uses the same version wihtout problems for a long time.

Click to collapse



i installed it on 4th july and it still works for me.
maybe its luck or this version, i dont know.


----------



## ayambrand (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the update


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the 7.2 update


----------



## DonAndress (Jul 16, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> Thanks for the 7.2 update

Click to collapse



Source please? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 16, 2019)

DonAndress said:


> Source please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You find a link three posts above my last post


----------



## DonAndress (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh I thought it would be modgb.com
Looking for Plus version. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skytrotter (Jul 18, 2019)

why some contacts there is information on last connection etc, and others not?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 18, 2019)

seems they have disabled their online status


----------



## Nawual (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi,with the 6.95 I could use the emojidom stikers, but when I update to 7, it does not let me add them, it tells me they are already added. Does anyone use stickers in version 7?


----------



## Skytrotter (Jul 18, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> seems they have disabled their online status

Click to collapse



i see they when are online but i dont see last connectiontime etc...


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 18, 2019)

Skytrotter said:


> i see they when are online but i dont see last connectiontime etc...

Click to collapse



this is when they use "hide online status" or they had an iphone, my contacts they use iphone has the option to hide status with original whatsapp.
when they use "hide online status" you see there online status but not when they offline.


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 22, 2019)

yesterday i updatet to V7.25


----------



## Nawual (Jul 22, 2019)

JasonMason said:


> yesterday i updatet to V7.25

Click to collapse



Can you use the stickers with that version?


----------



## Lycidias (Jul 22, 2019)

JasonMason said:


> yesterday i updatet to V7.25

Click to collapse



 There is no New version, it's scam. 7.00 is the latest


----------



## JasonMason (Jul 24, 2019)

Nawual said:


> Can you use the stickers with that version?

Click to collapse



yes, for me it works.


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 24, 2019)

Lycidias said:


> There is no New version, it's scam. 7.00 is the latest

Click to collapse



Scam v7.25 works great for me and don't expire in a few days like v7.0

If you want to update to v7.25, here are some links good to know.

Official - Plus  
https://www.official-plus.com

Official - Plus Forum  
https://forum.official-plus.com/en/

Official - Plus on Twitter  
https://mobile.twitter.com/officialpluscom

WhatsApp Mod Help Group on MeWe
https://mewe.com/join/whatsappbannedusergroup


----------



## Nawual (Jul 24, 2019)

When i try add it, it say " sticker pack added to WhatsApp" but when open the stickers on whatsapp i havent them


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Jul 25, 2019)

I keep getting 'checking for messages' notification very frequently for a second. Why is that?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 27, 2019)

No more Links on http://www.modgb.co
@silvia what's going on with Omar? Does he stop the GBWhatsApp project?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Jul 28, 2019)

If your v7.0 expired today, don't worry, just update to not official v7.25.

https://www.official-plus.com/whatsapp/


----------



## Manuel Rodriguez Collado (Jul 28, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> If your v7.0 expired today, don't worry, just update to not official v7.25.
> 
> https://www.official-plus.com/whatsapp/

Click to collapse



Use an old WhatsApp base, no more update on base? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aftab_khatri (Jul 31, 2019)

Com.gbwhatsapp/com.gb.atnfas.receiver

I having too many wakelocks this ? anybody knows soliuition !??? 12/h cant let device deep sleep


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 1, 2019)

*GBWhatsApp Shuts Down*

We are really sorry to announce that we have completely stopped the development of GBWhatsApp.

It was a great time with all you people.

Sorry for the Inconvenience. Hence we have Closed all the Site, Social Accounts and Everything.

There will be no further Development.


Regards
TEAM
GBMODs?


----------



## stinging (Aug 1, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> *GBWhatsApp Shuts Down*
> 
> We are really sorry to announce that we have completely stopped the development of GBWhatsApp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



****, just saw that on the telegram.

what other mod should i use?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 1, 2019)

stinging said:


> ****, just saw that on the telegram.
> 
> what other mod should i use?

Click to collapse



Don't worry........ 
update to v7.25, here are some links good to know.

Official - Plus  
https://www.official-plus.com

Official - Plus Forum  
https://forum.official-plus.com/en/

Official - Plus on Twitter  
https://mobile.twitter.com/officialpluscom

WhatsApp Mod Help Group on MeWe
https://mewe.com/join/whatsappbannedusergroup


----------



## MonsterSwangil (Aug 1, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> Don't worry........
> update to v7.25, here are some links good to know.
> 
> Official - Plus
> ...

Click to collapse



All mods are based on GB, so if GB is dead, then all other mods are dead too. ?


----------



## DonAndress (Aug 1, 2019)

MonsterSwangil said:


> All mods are based on GB, so if GB is dead, then all other mods are dead too. [emoji854]

Click to collapse



As long as latest version never expires, I'm fine with that. I really don't care about constant forced updates. The hell with that. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## solid.snake (Aug 1, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> Scam v7.25 works great for me and don't expire in a few days like v7.0
> 
> If you want to update to v7.25, here are some links good to know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bro, but where 're you from ? You popup from no where, only 5 messages in xda, suggesting People to download a "nobody knows" apk from a website went from no-where and a dead forum.....

No offence, but Too weird for us


----------



## zipredictive (Aug 1, 2019)

I can't see pictures or videos they send me anymore.  Anyone ?


----------



## blossom (Aug 2, 2019)

Any legit alternative before time runs out?


----------



## minaz_in (Aug 2, 2019)

blossom said:


> Any legit alternative before time runs out?

Click to collapse



Yo whatsapp is good


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 3, 2019)

solid.snake said:


> Hi bro, but where 're you from ? You popup from no where, only 5 messages in xda, suggesting People to download a "nobody knows" apk from a website went from no-where and a dead forum.....
> 
> No offence, but Too weird for us

Click to collapse



v7.25 from Official - Plus works fine for me and all my friends, so I post the links because I like this Whatsapp Mod. 
And by the way, I'm not your bro, thank you.


----------



## solid.snake (Aug 3, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> v7.25 from Official - Plus works fine for me and all my friends, so I post the links because I like this Whatsapp Mod.
> And by the way, I'm not your bro, thank you.

Click to collapse




Hey bro, as the main developer seems to have stopped Gbwhatsapps project, what is there any "Official" in the app your sharing then ?

Thanks for your reply.

Here is some reading, then you may understand me better : https://www.welivesecurity.com/2019/07/29/android-ransomware-back/

By the way, is that you ?


----------



## simcold (Aug 6, 2019)

https://www.official-plus.com/whatsapp-plus/

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 7, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> Hey Bro [emoji57]
> He is right. The developer stopped and there is no release after v7. How could you get v7.25.
> 
> I suggest you remove it from your device.

Click to collapse








No expire pop-up, still working fine


----------



## Alahdal (Aug 7, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> No expire pop-up, still working fine

Click to collapse



It seems this is different than GB.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 7, 2019)

Alahdal said:


> It seems this is different than GB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same signiture than GBWhatsApp plus, you can overwrite v7.0 with v7.25


----------



## badvag (Aug 7, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> Same signiture than GBWhatsApp plus, you can overwrite v7.0 with v7.25

Click to collapse



Hi Mr. Plainkey,

Could you help me by explaining how to retrieve GbWhastApp v7.0 chat and files for this new version of GBWhatsApp Plus v7.25?
Thanks.


----------



## badvag (Aug 7, 2019)

I am unable to install WhatApp Plus v7.25. Upon reaching the SMS number verification step, the program goes to the "This version of WhatApp has become obsolete ..." screen.
Tried several times, same with the latest version of GbWhatsApp - v7.00.
Does anyone know how to solve?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 8, 2019)

Right, since two days, it's not possible to install v7.25 anymore. Since today 7.30 is out, but I think it's based on Yowhatsapp, the original GBWhatsApp Themes don't work anymore.


----------



## DonAndress (Aug 8, 2019)

MrPlainkey said:


> I think it's based on Yowhatsapp, the original GBWhatsApp Themes don't work anymore.

Click to collapse



Which is a pain because I can't change background color for the conversation screen. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 8, 2019)

DonAndress said:


> Which is a pain because I can't change background color for the conversation screen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




You can, go to a chat, hit the three points and chose background


----------



## Frank65 (Aug 8, 2019)

Since yesterday I have the same problem with WhatApp Plus v7.25. After Installing there comes always the message, Whatsapp is expired. So I have install the normal version


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 8, 2019)

Frank65 said:


> Since yesterday I have the same problem with WhatApp Plus v7.25. After Installing there comes always the message, Whatsapp is expired. So I have install the normal version

Click to collapse



you can install the update to v7.30
but this seems to be a Yowhatsapp copy better install the Original Yowhatsapp


----------



## iamookkk (Aug 8, 2019)

I really don't like WatsUP
I think that as Facebook it goes down and it could't get back their position.
Telegram is much better than everything that all mesangers


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 8, 2019)

iamookkk said:


> I really don't like WatsUP
> I think that as Facebook it goes down and it could't get back their position.
> Telegram is much better than everything that all mesangers

Click to collapse



Right, Telegram is much better than Whatsapp but in germany, Whatsapp is much more popular.


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 9, 2019)

Silvia :3 said:


> Important Announcement
> 
> GBWhatsApp shuts down.
> As everyone knows, GBTeam has totally stopped the development.
> ...

Click to collapse



Too bad that it was need to shut down the best Whatsapp Mod, but you are right, best alternative is Yowhatsapp. :good:


----------



## NoxOn3 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well, how to set a much better quality for status Fotos?
I'm on beta GB 7.30 please! 
Cause every theme manipulates to many settings... At the moment, all pictures are crippled to.


----------



## simcold (Aug 12, 2019)

7.35 version Xiaomi.eu. dark font 

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 13, 2019)

NoxOn3 said:


> Well, how to set a much better quality for status Fotos?
> I'm on beta GB 7.30 please!
> Cause every theme manipulates to many settings... At the moment, all pictures are crippled to.

Click to collapse



GB 7.30 and 7.35 are just poor Yowhatsapp copy. Nothing on these versions is GBWhatsApp. I recommend to use the original YoWhastsapp


----------



## drieg (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi,
Does YOwhatsapp has features that does not exist in the new version of GBwhatsapp? (for example - scheduled messaging)
Does YOwhatsapp recognises the backup taken from GBwhatsapp? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ammarah (Aug 14, 2019)

Sir plz add old features of GB what's app. 
GB what's app is 100 times batter then beta plus version. 
Secure hiden chat contacts can see in frwrd section or in all contents,  but in old GB what's app before 7.35 version we cannot see the hiden chat contects in frwrd section or in content list of what's app. Plz add this feature...


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 14, 2019)

Please read the first thread of @Silvia :3. No further development of GBWhatsApp, so asking for any update is useless.
Use Yowhatsapp or stock Whatsapp. Official - Plus is just a poor copy of Yowhatsapp


----------



## Cbuc2 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hide chat not working in 7.35. Any fix?


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 15, 2019)

*GB media cant`t be read in YO*

I backed up my data from the GB official-plus V7.25 then tried to restore it in YoWhatsApp Messages and stickers restored successfully but media (photos - videos - records) aren`t attached with there chats however they are in the right place in file manager
any fix ?


----------



## drieg (Aug 15, 2019)

FYI - Got banned on gb7. 35


----------



## badvag (Aug 15, 2019)

GB or Official Plus?


----------



## drieg (Aug 15, 2019)

Gb
Switched to YO now
Really missing the scheduled messaging feature :|


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 15, 2019)

drieg said:


> Gb
> Switched to YO now
> Really missing the scheduled messaging feature :|

Click to collapse



Can you please help how to switch from GBWhatsApp to YOWhatsapp?

My Media folders are named like GBWhatsApp Video etc.

Have I to rename them to YOWhatsApp or just WhatsApp? What is the naming of YOWhatsApp?

Thanks for help!


----------



## badvag (Aug 15, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> Can you please help how to switch from GBWhatsApp to YOWhatsapp?
> 
> My Media folders are named like GBWhatsApp Video etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take all the GBWhatsApp folders and copy to the WhatsApp folder. Then said enter the folders and rename leaving only WhastApp (without the letharas GB) Install Official Plus or Yo ... Ready. I did it like that and everything went well.
Or install Whastpp stock and do the same procedure, then bakup on Goggle Drive. And then uninstall the stock and install You or Official Plus.


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 16, 2019)

badvag said:


> Take all the GBWhatsApp folders and copy to the WhatsApp folder. Then said enter the folders and rename leaving only WhastApp (without the letharas GB) Install Official Plus or Yo ... Ready. I did it like that and everything went well.
> Or install Whastpp stock and do the same procedure, then bakup on Goggle Drive. And then uninstall the stock and install You or Official Plus.

Click to collapse



I had to rename all folders to YoWhatsApp, then it worked

Maybe you used the com.wa package, I used the com.yowa package


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 16, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> I had to rename all folders to YoWhatsApp, then it worked
> 
> Maybe you used the com.wa package, I used the com.yowa package

Click to collapse



could you explain what you did exactly,please ?
u changed the main folder to WhatsApp and media folders Yo---- then chose option copy WhatsApp data or what ? 
my Media doestn`t appear inside the app


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 16, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> could you explain what you did exactly,please ?
> u changed the main folder to WhatsApp and media folders Yo---- then chose option copy WhatsApp data or what ?
> my Media doestn`t appear inside the app

Click to collapse



Folder structure has to be YoWhatsApp -> Media -> YoWhatsApp Images etc.

then just install app and restore from backup


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 17, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> Folder structure has to be YoWhatsApp -> Media -> YoWhatsApp Images etc.
> 
> then just install app and restore from backup

Click to collapse



Really does that restore button works ?
every time on GB i use that button it even doesn`t restore chats not only media 
i`ll give it a shot but now i`ve a 48-hour Verification ban

PS: just to be sure you mean the restore button that appears first when i open the app in the top of (agree and continue) green button right ?


----------



## Rushmed (Aug 17, 2019)

Has anybody saved the latest GBWA+ version?


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 17, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> Really does that restore button works ?
> every time on GB i use that button it even doesn`t restore chats not only media
> i`ll give it a shot but now i`ve a 48-hour Verification ban
> 
> PS: just to be sure you mean the restore button that appears first when i open the app in the top of (agree and continue) green button right ?

Click to collapse



no, I mean the whatsapp backup stock restore, not the red button, ignore it


----------



## badvag (Aug 17, 2019)

The ban notice has arrived again, even using the latest released versions of MODs (which declare themselves antiban) ...
Will we still have any real antiban version?


----------



## CREPTMANIA (Aug 18, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> Really does that restore button works ?
> every time on GB i use that button it even doesn`t restore chats not only media
> i`ll give it a shot but now i`ve a 48-hour Verification ban
> 
> PS: just to be sure you mean the restore button that appears first when i open the app in the top of (agree and continue) green button right ?

Click to collapse



Please update if u manage to get it to work.. Having the same problem with the images not turning up from gb to yo.


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 18, 2019)

CREPTMANIA said:


> Please update if u manage to get it to work.. Having the same problem with the images not turning up from gb to yo.

Click to collapse



Found out now, what was wrong.

You have to rename only the main folder from GBWhatsApp to YoWhatsApp.
The folders inside Media folder have to stay GBWhatsApp Images etc.

It is messed up, but now everything is working when you restart WhatsApp


----------



## CREPTMANIA (Aug 19, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> Found out now, what was wrong.
> 
> You have to rename only the main folder from GBWhatsApp to YoWhatsApp.
> The folders inside Media folder have to stay GBWhatsApp Images etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the update. Its working fine. :good:


----------



## maor23 (Aug 19, 2019)

hey guys
tried to download yo after i got needed update the GB, and i cant restore chats... someone can help me?


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 19, 2019)

maor23 said:


> hey guys
> tried to download yo after i got needed update the GB, and i cant restore chats... someone can help me?

Click to collapse



what is exact the problem?


----------



## maor23 (Aug 19, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> what is exact the problem?

Click to collapse



I deleted the normal wtsp, and install the Yo version, and after i enter the phone number i dont have options to restore


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 19, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> Found out now, what was wrong.
> 
> You have to rename only the main folder from GBWhatsApp to YoWhatsApp.
> The folders inside Media folder have to stay GBWhatsApp Images etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



I`ll give it a shot but i have to wait 12 hours 
thanks in advance


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 19, 2019)

maor23 said:


> I deleted the normal wtsp, and install the Yo version, and after i enter the phone number i dont have options to restore

Click to collapse



how is your main folder of whatsapp named?

It should be YoWhatsApp, if not, rename it


----------



## maor23 (Aug 20, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> how is your main folder of whatsapp named?
> 
> It should be YoWhatsApp, if not, rename it

Click to collapse



It was whatsapp and after i deleted the normal wtsp i changed it to YoWhatsapp, didnt help...


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 20, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> Found out now, what was wrong.
> 
> You have to rename only the main folder from GBWhatsApp to YoWhatsApp.
> The folders inside Media folder have to stay GBWhatsApp Images etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Man thanks alot it worked like charm 
But there is something i cannot understand that the new media will be saved to new folders with the name Yo now i have 2 names media for every photo and video folder for old media with GB and one for the new with Yo 
If i tried to make a backup should I move Gb things into the new Yo ones ? Or what I should do if I wanted to get back to official one in case Yo stopped like others


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 20, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> Man thanks alot it worked like charm
> But there is something i cannot understand that the new media will be saved to new folders with the name Yo now i have 2 names media for every photo and video folder for old media with GB and one for the new with Yo
> If i tried to make a backup should I move Gb things into the new Yo ones ? Or what I should do if I wanted to get back to official one in case Yo stopped like others

Click to collapse



I think from now on you have to have all this mess with different folders, backups will save this folder structure with GB and Yo folders and when you go back to stock Whatsapp, Media folders with default names will come additionaly, so you will have GB, Yo and the normal folders xD

Don't move around the files, back up is always saving the folder structure as it is.

As long it all is working, I not care, but it looks really ****ty xD

I think only way to clean up the mess would be to migrate all stuff to IOS and then to migrate back to Android to a stock version, but is tons of work and really stressful. Because then the structure should be converted to stock again.

If someone wants to try this, please do and write a guide xD


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 20, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> I think from now on you have to have all this mess with different folders, backups will save this folder structure with GB and Yo folders and when you go back to stock Whatsapp, Media folders with default names will come additionaly, so you will have GB, Yo and the normal folders xD
> 
> Don't move around the files, back up is always saving the folder structure as it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf :''D 
It's easier to get a bullet in the head 
I think the best thing is to get back to stock now before Yo data gets bigger until further notice from Yo to solve this or from official-plus with a good modified (real anti-ban) Yo version as GB not working anymore


----------



## -Darkztar- (Aug 20, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> Wtf :''D
> It's easier to get a bullet in the head
> I think the best thing is to get back to stock now before Yo data gets bigger until further notice from Yo to solve this or from official-plus with a good modified (real anti-ban) Yo version as GB not working anymore

Click to collapse



maybe yowa 8.0 can fix this, when it's out


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 20, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> maybe yowa 8.0 can fix this, when it's out

Click to collapse



That's what I also hope
 if not I'll get back to stock before yo data gets much bigger and i'll keep the same old gb back up that I used and won't make any new backups to not destroy the data structure


----------



## KazumaY (Aug 21, 2019)

*Theme GB*

I have a question about GB themes, is it possible for me to save the XML theme file that I use in GB and use that same theme in YO?
Or will I have to do all the visual change steps again in YO?


----------



## MrPlainkey (Aug 22, 2019)

KazumaY said:


> I have a question about GB themes, is it possible for me to save the XML theme file that I use in GB and use that same theme in YO?
> Or will I have to do all the visual change steps again in YO?

Click to collapse



No, Yowhatsapp and GBWhatsApp Themes are different


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Aug 22, 2019)

How to change the color of grey ticks on the main chats screen in yowhatsapp?


----------



## nansah (Aug 27, 2019)

I can't seem to find the GbWhatsapp folder after it asked me to update, it is missing from my internal storage. The only thing available is the original WhatsApp folder, which I don't remember was there before since I haven't used the original version in ages. Can anyone please help me to retrieve the GbWhatsapp folder ie its location? Thanks!


----------



## Tsunaimy (Aug 27, 2019)

-Darkztar- said:


> maybe yowa 8.0 can fix this, when it's out

Click to collapse



What if we copied gb media files into yo now after we restored then make a new backup would it work or what ?
It looks silly but it just came to my mind and i'm afraid to try
Could u try and tell me the results ?
Np: I'm afraid to try because everytime i re-login into WhatsApp it gives me a really long time to get the verification sms or call


----------



## L.F.B. (Aug 27, 2019)

GB is get temp ban agaiin?

Yo wa is working? Were to download?

Edit. Okay found it.
https://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/

Hope this will last... ??


----------



## biustech (Sep 2, 2019)

both WhatsApp plus and GBWhatsapp development stopped. Any alternative for WhatsApp plus (because it has the same package name as the official, and I don't get ban)?


----------



## hubono (Sep 2, 2019)

Fouad mods had com.gb

Here
http://www.fouadmods.com/fouad-whatsapp/


----------



## biustech (Sep 2, 2019)

hubono said:


> Fouad mods had com.gb
> 
> Here
> http://www.fouadmods.com/fouad-whatsapp/

Click to collapse



thanks i will give it a try


----------



## hubono (Sep 2, 2019)

biustech said:


> thanks i will give it a try

Click to collapse



Make sure that u re verify your number again so u don't get banned.


----------



## biustech (Sep 2, 2019)

hubono said:


> Make sure that u re verify your number again so u don't get banned.

Click to collapse



are you using this? i saw they have the mod of the official package too, so less chance to get banned

- EDIT - 
I just realized the base version is still 2.19.150 and is going to expire in few days so unless there is an updated version with the newer base then no good news


----------



## badvag (Sep 3, 2019)

It did not work, this is already taking the ban.


----------



## biustech (Sep 3, 2019)

so far from what I have gathered the only solution, for now, is using the official WA + this tweak here https://watweaker.com/
i haven't tested yet
unless the WA mods out there update the base version we have only a few days left to use the latest released version


----------



## revisioncuda (Sep 4, 2019)

use yowhatsapp


----------



## AlienTeck (Sep 4, 2019)

L.F.B. said:


> GB is get temp ban agaiin?
> 
> Yo wa is working? Were to download?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is working well for now. No bans yet..


----------



## hubono (Sep 4, 2019)

revisioncuda said:


> use yowhatsapp

Click to collapse



I personal use yo
But fmwhatsapp is based on yo

Yo is advertising a new version that they will release soon, v8
I follow them on their telegram channel


----------



## -Darkztar- (Sep 6, 2019)

YoWhatsApp v.8 is out now


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 6, 2019)

The new yowhatsapp is good but still no option to change the default color dark grey color of the 'received' double ticks.


----------



## revisioncuda (Sep 7, 2019)

ElIT3ShOOT3R said:


> The new yowhatsapp is good but still no option to change the default color dark grey color of the 'received' double ticks.

Click to collapse



that's just nit picking now haha 
at least there are options out there


----------



## ElIT3ShOOT3R (Sep 7, 2019)

revisioncuda said:


> that's just nit picking now haha
> at least there are options out there

Click to collapse



Not exactly nit picking though because it makes it almost impossible to see those grey ticks with a black background.


----------



## gadget_boy (Sep 12, 2019)

I've just updated Whatsapp Plus from 7.35 v2.19.150 to 8.00 v2.19.203.  Since there are no more GB or plus updates how is this possible?


----------



## simcold (Sep 12, 2019)

gadget_boy said:


> I've just updated Whatsapp Plus from 7.35 v2.19.150 to 8.00 v2.19.203.  Since there are no more GB or plus updates how is this possible?

Click to collapse



Link to new wersion?


----------



## gadget_boy (Sep 12, 2019)

simcold said:


> Link to new wersion?

Click to collapse



I don't have a link.  I installed 7.35 and updated to 8 by downloading APK from within the app.


----------



## clausg (Sep 13, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## hubono (Sep 13, 2019)

Download from:
http://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/


----------



## Smiss (Sep 13, 2019)

hubono said:


> Download from:
> http://yousefalbasha.com/wa/yowa/

Click to collapse



Cant change pop up notification colors on this one! Do you have a link for a GbWhats app that supports this?


----------



## saoudien07 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello. I am trying to switch to YoWhatsApp from GBWhatsApp (since project GB have been stopped)
Can someone please give us a working method to restore the chat history when installing YoWhatsApp.
Because everytime I try to restore the chat history, I get a msg saying "can't find a backup in sdcard/whatsApp" , but I did a backup of the chat with GBwhatsApp before uninstalling.
So thx for any support for chat history restoration.


----------



## VD171 (Sep 15, 2019)

Totally sad for end of development.
I am using YoWhatsApp since this end.
Thank you very much anyway


----------



## biustech (Sep 15, 2019)

this dev here is responsible for WhatsApp plus GBwhatsapp and OGwhatsapp
https://alexmods.com/
the update to v 8 leads to his twitter account and his site
i've updated mine to v8 so far everything good here


----------



## Smiss (Sep 16, 2019)

biustech said:


> this dev here is responsible for WhatsApp plus GBwhatsapp and OGwhatsapp
> https://alexmods.com/
> the update to v 8 leads to his twitter account and his site
> i've updated mine to v8 so far everything good here

Click to collapse



How can i contact him? I want to change the pop up notification colors like it was on GB Whatsapp. :good:
Or that the screen goes on when seting pop up off in whats app so its acting like the normal sms app - I want a heads up notification and that the screen goes on. Is this possible?


----------



## biustech (Sep 16, 2019)

Smiss said:


> How can i contact him? I want to change the pop up notification colors like it was on GB Whatsapp. :good:
> Or that the screen goes on when seting pop up off in whats app so its acting like the normal sms app - I want a heads up notification and that the screen goes on. Is this possible?

Click to collapse



https://twitter.com/alexmodscom?lang=en


----------



## Tsunaimy (Sep 22, 2019)

Now YoWhatsApp isn`t sending any messages  it just shows the loading sign only but it receives anything well 
any solution ?


----------



## L.F.B. (Sep 29, 2019)

so what now?

all development is over? Im using yowhatsapp...

gb mod dev is gone? that's not good...


----------



## crazy4jack (Sep 29, 2019)

L.F.B. said:


> so what now?
> 
> all development is over? Im using yowhatsapp...
> 
> gb mod dev is gone? that's not good...

Click to collapse



im using Yo, GB or Faud whatsapp, all r Yo based but everyone have the same for me gigantic issue - sending vide via yo... whatsppa is a crap, quality is just crap, even when u change teh setting for image/video, is still crap, like 144p or something... i have to rolll cmaera then send via whatsapp. I was asking people on GB an YO sites, zero response so, for me those projects r bull s#$t


----------



## buzzaldrine (Sep 30, 2019)

crazy4jack said:


> im using Yo, GB or Faud whatsapp, all r Yo based but everyone have the same for me gigantic issue - sending vide via yo... whatsppa is a crap, quality is just crap, even when u change teh setting for image/video, is still crap, like 144p or something... i have to rolll cmaera then send via whatsapp. I was asking people on GB an YO sites, zero response so, for me those projects r bull s#$t

Click to collapse



are these apps safe to use?
im using regular whatsapp but damn do i want to customize it and theres nothing out there.
Im just wondering if its safe to use these.

thanks


----------



## crazy4jack (Sep 30, 2019)

buzzaldrine said:


> are these apps safe to use?
> im using regular whatsapp but damn do i want to customize it and theres nothing out there.
> Im just wondering if its safe to use these.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



i scan on PC and on the phone, thats all no viruses found... so u have to ask someone else maybe


----------



## xSylla (Oct 3, 2019)

GG


----------



## nestori (Oct 3, 2019)

What does it mean?

Enviado desde mi SM-A505G


----------



## danaek (Oct 6, 2019)

*Schedule function*

In the latest versions of gbwhatsapp, WhatsApp plus ecc., there is no more “schedule” function. Do I mistake? Is it there somewhere I can't find?
I need it. Help me.
Thans


----------



## sergiodrumond (Oct 7, 2019)

Tsunaimy said:


> Now YoWhatsApp isn`t sending any messages  it just shows the loading sign only but it receives anything well
> any solution ?

Click to collapse



Having the same issue here. I'm not able to send any messages until I uninstall and install it again. It happens at least two times at week

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

Is yowhatsapp over? I'm trying to download from yoself website, but looks like the content was removed


----------



## hubono (Oct 8, 2019)

sergiodrumond said:


> Having the same issue here. I'm not able to send any messages until I uninstall and install it again. It happens at least two times at week
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------
> 
> Is yowhatsapp over? I'm trying to download from yoself website, but looks like the content was removed

Click to collapse



Yep
Now fmwhatsapp is continuing after yo decided to stop.


----------



## simcold (Oct 8, 2019)

hubono said:


> Yep
> Now fmwhatsapp is continuing after yo decided to stop.

Click to collapse



Please link

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hubono (Oct 9, 2019)

simcold said:


> Please link
> 
> Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



http://fouadmods.com


----------



## mp19022 (Oct 9, 2019)

Why are all whatsapps stopping??? First GB.. now YoWa


----------



## hubono (Oct 9, 2019)

mp19022 said:


> Why are all whatsapps stopping??? First GB.. now YoWa

Click to collapse



Mr. Mark is after them


----------



## danaek (Oct 9, 2019)

I have FOUAD WHATSAPP V8.05
ANTI-BAN and it is marvellous, but scheduler?


----------



## xSylla (Oct 11, 2019)

danaek said:


> I have FOUAD WHATSAPP V8.05
> ANTI-BAN and it is marvellous, but scheduler?

Click to collapse



It was an exclusive of GBMods not yo
So no scheduler there


----------



## danaek (Oct 11, 2019)

Silvia :3 said:


> It was an exclusive of GBMods not yo
> So no scheduler there

Click to collapse



Where scheduler?


----------



## saoudien07 (Oct 11, 2019)

hubono said:


> Yep
> Now fmwhatsapp is continuing after yo decided to stop.

Click to collapse



It is very sad news!
I tryed FouadWA, and decided to use YoWA, since FouadWA is made out of YoWA...
And even there website seams very very similar...
Look like the same dude/team behind it...
So now everybody, direction FouadWA
:laugh:


----------



## remix96 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm on latest yowhatsapp (package: com.whatsapp). Now i should upgrade to faud 8.05? I can install over yo's 8.00 version?


----------



## TheLostOne (Oct 20, 2019)

Does any of the mods make it possible to delete a message for everyone after the time limit?
Or is maybe someone aware of a working workaround to delete an old message from the recipient's device?


----------



## TheLostOne (Oct 20, 2019)

I just tried to install Fouad Whatsapp but I am unable to restore my backup. I get the message "Can't find a backup in "/sdcard/WhatsApp". 
My WhatsApp folder is in the internal storage since I have no sd card in my Huawei Mate 20 Pro.  
Can I somehow change the path Fouad is using to look for the backup?


----------



## ja-ki (Oct 23, 2019)

Installed Fouad and I'm super annoyed by the ongoing toast messages someones coming online. Can I somehow deactivate that? Also I can't use the regular whatsapp anymore since it won't start at all. Is there a readme for Fouad anywhere?!


----------



## comsite (Oct 24, 2019)

TheLostOne said:


> I just tried to install Fouad Whatsapp but I am unable to restore my backup. I get the message "Can't find a backup in "/sdcard/WhatsApp".
> My WhatsApp folder is in the internal storage since I have no sd card in my Huawei Mate 20 Pro.
> Can I somehow change the path Fouad is using to look for the backup?

Click to collapse



Go into sdcard using any file manager and change folder name from yowhatsapp to fmwhatsapp, your chats restore will work.


----------



## TheLostOne (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you! 
I will try it.


----------



## TheLostOne (Oct 24, 2019)

comsite said:


> Go into sdcard using any file manager and change folder name from yowhatsapp to fmwhatsapp, your chats restore will work.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it still doesn't work


----------



## comsite (Oct 25, 2019)

TheLostOne said:


> Unfortunately it still doesn't work

Click to collapse



Go to folder whatsapp(yo,fm whatever name) >databases.  
Check the files there send screenshot or names of files. If there are files then you have correct folder name of whatsapp accordingly also keep in mind 2 things
1. You must have correct fm package there are 3 packages .. one if fm second is whatapp third is gbwhatsapp, rename folder accordingly.
2. YOU MUST NEVER TRY to restore chats before activating.  You must restore AFTER activating.


----------



## TheLostOne (Oct 25, 2019)

comsite said:


> 2. YOU MUST NEVER TRY to restore chats before activating.  You must restore AFTER activating.

Click to collapse



Amazing! Thank you!
This was the reason 

I was clicking on the restore button at the first screen.


----------



## L.F.B. (Oct 28, 2019)

this remane foldet yowhatsapp to fmwhatsapp is not working!

and wen I install back yowhatsapp all work to restore!

so this name fmwhatsapp is wrong! All my backups are fine!

any solution?

edit. Found it!

there are 2 files for download! 
1. fouad.whsats8.05...apk 
2. FMWA8.05...apk

thats why the backup folder rename problem? maybe?


----------



## gui17lherme (Nov 6, 2019)

where can I find the latest version of GBWhatsApp?


----------



## comsite (Nov 9, 2019)

gui17lherme said:


> where can I find the latest version of GBWhatsApp?

Click to collapse



There is none. Gbwhatsapp Development stopped.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




L.F.B. said:


> this remane foldet yowhatsapp to fmwhatsapp is not working!
> 
> and wen I install back yowhatsapp all work to restore!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wont work just renaming wont work. You have to match downloaded apk with folder name.
1.If you downloaded fouad.whatsapp.apk then rename yowhatsapp or fm whatsapp to simple whatsapp.
2. If you downloaded FMWA8.05.apk then fmwhatsapp will work with it.

Hope that helps and works for you.

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

BTW to all who are using modded WhatsApp apk like whatsapp plus or fm or og and lot others, If gbwhatsapp has been stopped and yo also isnt going to upgrade it. I wont be using modded apks as their base is quite old and getting banned is easy. Rather use other reliable options for modding whatsapp.


----------



## hubono (Nov 9, 2019)

Fmwhatsapp 8.1 is out


----------



## sisqoboy (Nov 9, 2019)

comsite said:


> Rather use other reliable options for modding whatsapp.

Click to collapse



Could you help me how and what. I miss the GB options…


----------



## comsite (Nov 9, 2019)

sisqoboy said:


> Could you help me how and what. I miss the GB options…

Click to collapse



Fouad whatsapp is out released on 9th nov use that if you want something like gb.


----------



## sisqoboy (Nov 10, 2019)

hubono said:


> Fmwhatsapp 8.1 is out

Click to collapse



Do you ar anyone has a reliable source to download it?

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




hubono said:


> Fmwhatsapp 8.1 is out

Click to collapse



Anyone any reliable source to download it?


----------



## comsite (Nov 10, 2019)

sisqoboy said:


> Do you ar anyone has a reliable source to download it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google fouadMods the first search result is the official main site's name.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Also use my instructions and read carefully in previous page of this thread how to convert from gb or yo to fouad whatsapp.


----------



## hubono (Nov 10, 2019)

sisqoboy said:


> Do you ar anyone has a reliable source to download it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http://fouadmods.com/


----------



## sisqoboy (Nov 10, 2019)

ja-ki said:


> Installed Fouad and I'm super annoyed by the ongoing toast messages someones coming online. Can I somehow deactivate that? Also I can't use the regular whatsapp anymore since it won't start at all. Is there a readme for Fouad anywhere?!

Click to collapse



Same issue. Have u found the way to disable it?


----------



## hubono (Nov 10, 2019)

sisqoboy said:


> Same issue. Have u found the way to disable it?

Click to collapse



Its in the settings
U can disable it


----------



## A San (Nov 28, 2019)

I have found GBWhatsapp Pro 8.20 Antiban. Is GBWhatsapp life again?


----------



## comsite (Nov 30, 2019)

A San said:


> I have found GBWhatsapp Pro 8.20 Antiban. Is GBWhatsapp life again?

Click to collapse



No.
It is using fouadmods as base. Dont use it instead use fouadmods if modded version or use other reliable sources rather mods.


----------



## Skytrotter (Dec 3, 2019)

comsite said:


> No.
> It is using fouadmods as base. Dont use it instead use fouadmods if modded version or use other reliable sources rather mods.

Click to collapse



i open this for discussion...https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/unofficial-fouadmods-features-t4013973


----------



## anas mohamed (Dec 21, 2019)

Guys what you think about this page. Is it reliable.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/gbplus.net/download-gbwhatsapp-apk/amp/


----------



## saoudien07 (Dec 23, 2019)

anas mohamed said:


> Guys what you think about this page. Is it reliable.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/gbplus.net/download-gbwhatsapp-apk/amp/

Click to collapse



Stay away from any GBWhatsApp that come out in last few month!!! Simple as that!!! Why?? Simply because GBwhatsApp have been stopped by its dev so any "GBwhatsApp" that you will find around are SUSPICIOUS!!! As they are not developed by atnfas_hoak (GBwhatsApp dev)!
So personaly I stay away.
Alternative is to use Fouad version! Here some rules:
Download from its site, not from some apk site, since u dont know what crap they added to it ( I tryed once with the same apk, and the MD-5 did not mach, so the apk have been modified!!)
I have been using Fouad Mods from when GB stopped, and never got any issue, Ban or crach or any...
And most WhatsApp Mod that you will find use Fouad Mod as Base, so why not simply use Fouad?? And if you like looks of others Mod, ba Fouad version is customable!! And there is also theme ready, so sure you will find something that suits your test...
http://fouadmods.com/fouad-whatsapp/


----------



## Bru_Bra (Dec 25, 2019)

Guys, have you heard about Sam mods? Is it reliable?


----------



## h4x10r (Dec 25, 2019)

dont download GBWAPlus - those f#$^@#^ers r cheaters and alll apk have malwers, for now i use only 2 WA mods: Yowa mods by Fouad and Soula mod


----------



## stupendoman (Apr 10, 2020)

hello, I am trying to restore from fouad 8.26 to another phone. Can't make it work any help?


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 13, 2020)

stupendoman said:


> hello, I am trying to restore from fouad 8.26 to another phone. Can't make it work any help?

Click to collapse



same here on my mate20 pro..... it cought my eye that it tries to restore from... sdcard/fmwhatsapp...... but my phones pats isss internal storage/fmwhatsapp. maybe that's thebissue


----------



## Walter Jack (Aug 15, 2020)

*gb WhatsApp*

Yeah, I usually Download mods from them and helpgurus.net
Those are both trusted sources..


----------



## Harsh_07 (Aug 15, 2020)

https://androidwaves.com/download-whatsapp-plus/

Anyone used this mod ?
Is it trustworthy ?


----------



## Frank65 (Sep 15, 2020)

yes I use this source. It is trustworthy........


----------



## coolastrology (Oct 8, 2020)

*Whatsapp fro ASTRO*

You’ve got some interesting points in this article. I would have never considered any of these if I didn’t come across this. Thanks!. fuel assault


----------



## Shoona12 (Oct 14, 2020)

*Happy to know this. Thanks for such a great news*

Happy to know this. Thanks for such a great news


----------



## Davidyawa (Oct 22, 2020)

*GBWhatsApp vc Fouad WhatsApp*

You can download GBWhatsApp and Fouad WhatsApp here if you want


----------



## galaxys (Oct 23, 2020)

Definitely some dl options out there...


----------



## Frank65 (Nov 3, 2020)

I have GBWhatsApp Version 8.75. Now I received the message, that this version must be updated. Somebody knows, when we received an update?


----------



## GnyanadBhatt (Nov 4, 2020)

*bring GBWhatsapp back*

i have been waiting since 3 years for Gbwgatsapp to comeback please bring it back 


thanks


----------



## Gameboy55 (Nov 5, 2020)

*Yes you can download gbwhatsapp*

GBWhatsapp have stop working, There are many mod version of WhatsApp which includes FM Whatsapp, OGWhastapp, GB Whatsapp and Whatsapp Plus. You can download any of these apps from this website. I will focus on You WhatsApp app, modified WhatsApp version.


----------



## teostar (Nov 24, 2020)

Is there a similar mod available for iPhone?


----------



## redkingyep (Dec 25, 2020)

Is the Telegram channel still used? 
I joined the one stated here but it seems outdated.
Does anyone know a valid telegram group or channel for official whatsapp modded discussion?


----------



## Ava Heath (Jan 14, 2021)

Due to updates of GBWhatsapp many features got wrong. I also lost the automatically keypad option and that video call get hanged like when even I answered the call phone is still ringing. But now it's working fine. I don't why than I uninstalled it and installed it again from here.


----------



## ahmod21 (Jan 17, 2021)

No doubt gbwhatsapp is number one but lack regular updates as I'm using Whatsapp plus downloaded from YouTech; the reason is that they regularly provide an updated version with some new feature or by solving bugs.

If you want then you can try once from downloading here.


----------



## sathis_khanna (Apr 1, 2021)

xSylla said:


> Important Announcement
> 
> GBWhatsApp shuts down.
> As everyone knows, GBTeam has totally stopped the development.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why Gbwhatsapp discontinued??? I've been using it from many years and I were happy.. where i can find official mod of gb??? Because there are tons of website providing gbwhatsapp but its not good (issues , bugs, unstable, error , crash, slow etc etc ) currently using gbwhatsapp v15.10.1


----------



## billyjhnson (May 4, 2021)

sathis_khanna said:


> Why Gbwhatsapp discontinued??? I've been using it from many years and I were happy.. where i can find official mod of gb??? Because there are tons of website providing gbwhatsapp but its not good (issues , bugs, unstable, error , crash, slow etc etc ) currently using gbwhatsapp v15.10.1

Click to collapse



Hello I'm new here and I would like to know which developer's GBWhatsApp version you are using?
If you are using WhatsApp Fouad Mods then I think the GBWhatsApp of Fouad Mods is almost turned off which doesn't work most of the time.
And the existing version you are using is an older version
Update it with this new GBWhatsApp v15.51.2
I hope this will solve your problem.


----------



## VD171 (Jul 31, 2021)

Here, you can find latest release of gbwhatsapp:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					fmmods.com


----------



## VD171 (Aug 28, 2021)

Here are the official links of "actual" GBWhatsApp development:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					fmmods.com


----------



## VD171 (Oct 6, 2021)

lottopcsoresult said:


> I Tried  Multiple Multitple For download gbwhatsapp But Best knowledge Present in Swertres Result Today

Click to collapse



This is the OFFICIAL place of the gbwhatsapp:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					fmmods.com


----------



## VD171 (Dec 15, 2021)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
NO. FAKE !!!

New GBWHATSAPP release: Version  9.21 (07/February/2022) !
This is the OFFICIAL place of the gbwhatsapp:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					fmmods.com


----------



## Ćwirek (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi.
Is it possible to automate backup?


----------



## VD171 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> Hi.
> Is it possible to automate backup?

Click to collapse



You can't set another time than default for regular backup inside app.
But, you can automate backup if the device is rooted using: TitaniumBackup, OAndBackupX, SwiftBackup or AlphaBackup.









						Titanium Backup (root needed) - Apps on Google Play
					

EXTREMELY powerful tool. Backup ALL apps, Market links, remove bloatware & MORE!




					play.google.com
				











						[APP][8.0+] [OPEN SOURCE] [ROOT] Neo Backup - Apps and data backup tool for Android.
					

Neo Backup (formerly OAndBackupX) is a fork of the famous OAndBackup with the aim to bring OAndBackup to 202X and part of Neo Applications suite. For now the app is already fully rewritten, coming up would be making it robust and adding some...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						Swift Backup - Apps on Google Play
					

A simple, fast and smart backup solution for Android smartphones




					play.google.com
				











						Alpha Backup - Apps on Google Play
					

The most powerful backup & application management tool for android devices.




					play.google.com


----------



## Ćwirek (Apr 11, 2022)

Another thing - notifications are delayed and sometimes my messages don't appear when sent.
What is going on?
Google Pixel 5 on rooted Android 12 (latest version).
Battery optimization is turned off


----------



## VD171 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> Another thing - notifications are delayed and sometimes my messages don't appear when sent.
> What is going on?
> Google Pixel 5 on rooted Android 12 (latest version).
> Battery optimization is turned off

Click to collapse



Apparentely, the device is stucked.


----------



## Ćwirek (Apr 11, 2022)

VD171 said:


> Apparentely, the device is stucked.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but I have no idea what does it mean...


----------



## Ćwirek (Apr 13, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> Another thing - notifications are delayed and sometimes my messages don't appear when sent.
> What is going on?
> Google Pixel 5 on rooted Android 12 (latest version).
> Battery optimization is turned off

Click to collapse



Any ideas? This issue occurs even after factory reset


----------



## Trident10 (Apr 14, 2022)

Are you having problems with gb whatsapp? 

I can receive messages but cant sent, they are not delivered.


----------



## VD171 (Apr 14, 2022)

Delayed messages are caused by your settings.
Like hide blue ticks or hide double ticks.


----------



## Ćwirek (Apr 26, 2022)

VD171 said:


> Delayed messages are caused by your settings.
> Like hide blue ticks or hide double ticks.

Click to collapse



And that is it? Ok, will try.
Any ideas about other settings that could make trouble, which to avoid?


----------



## Ćwirek (May 12, 2022)

Several days ago I had a problem with texts in group chats, because my answers won't appear. This version of modified WhatsApp suck! Rest of the mods are the same with the same problems?


----------



## VD171 (May 12, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> Several days ago I had a problem with texts in group chats, because my answers won't appear. This version of modified WhatsApp suck! Rest of the mods are the same with the same problems?

Click to collapse



That problems are caused by your own actions.
That never happened to me.
Just watch your own actions.

GBWhatsApp (formally Fouad WhatsApp), is working PERFECTLY !


----------



## Ćwirek (May 12, 2022)

VD171 said:


> That problems are caused by your own actions.
> That never happened to me.
> Just watch your own actions.
> 
> GBWhatsApp (formally Fouad WhatsApp), is working PERFECTLY !

Click to collapse



Maybe, but I have no idea what actions may cause it. Blue ticks were hidden as you mentioned before. Any ideas?


----------



## VD171 (May 12, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> Maybe, but I have no idea what actions may cause it. Blue ticks were hidden as you mentioned before. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Your messages are delaying for appearing or just for sending?


----------



## Ćwirek (May 12, 2022)

I think both. Message that I sent on Saturday on group chat did not appear till today, but its is visible as sent


----------



## VD171 (May 12, 2022)

Ćwirek said:


> I think both. Message that I sent on Saturday on group chat did not appear till today, but its is visible as sent

Click to collapse



If appearing is delayed, the app is busy, doing some other thing.
If sending is delayed, the app has problems for dealing with keys of group members.
Try disabling ALL "hide double ticks" (yes, ALL them).


----------



## VD171 (May 19, 2022)

Someone said:


> Yeah it helped me a lot. But isn't the app developed by Fouad Mods is FMWhatsapp? or both GBWhatsapp and FMWhatsapp are developed by them? I am little confused here.

Click to collapse



(Apparentely, the user has been banned, but I will answer the question.)
Well, the first official GBWhatsApp has been abandoned.
(As you can see on the first post of this thread.)
But developers suggested using FMWhatsApp (created by Fouad Mods, too known as FM Mods).
So, developers of FMWhatsApp took over the GBWhatsApp project and now, FMWhatsApp is the official GBWhatsApp.
If you want to use GBWhatsApp you should avoid searching GBWhatsApp on Google (everbody should avoid downloading from sam mods!).
You should download APK only from the official website:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					fmmods.com


----------



## VD171 (Jun 4, 2022)

"#Disclaimer
It is hereby notified that many "FM WhatsApp Modified Versions" are freaking throughout the Web , Mostly you'll get to see Adsware & Spyware in those version of Modified APK.

It's an piece of well known Information that the Official version of FM WhatsApp and or Fouad Mods doesn't adds any Adsware or Spywares.

Please Note:- Download FM WhatsApp only from our Official Website instead of using any 3rd Party Website...

Download Link:- https://t.me/FouadMODS
Webpage Link:- http://Down.fouadmods.com

Packages offered by FM WhatsApp:-

com.wa = WhatsApp [Replaces Stock WhatsApp]
com.fmwa = FM WhatsApp [Clone]
com.yowa = Yo WhatsApp [Clone]
com.gbwa = GB WhatsApp [ Clone]

Neither FM WhatsApp nor FM Mods would be responsible for using any other Modified Version of FM WhatsApp which is available on any other 3rd Party Webpages

With Regards
FM Mods Team"

From:








						FouadMODS
					

#Disclaimer It is hereby notified that many "FM WhatsApp Modified Versions" are freaking throughout the Web , Mostly you'll get to see Adsware & Spyware in those version of Modified APK.  It's an piece of well known Information that the Official version of FM WhatsApp and or Fouad Mods doesn't...




					t.me


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey can anyone help me ,Im trying to transfer my fn whatsapp to my s22 ultra but i cant seem to be able to find the folder in my storage to put the back up files for it to copy over my old data.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 6, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> Hey can anyone help me ,Im trying to transfer my fn whatsapp to my s22 ultra but i cant seem to be able to find the folder in my storage to put the back up files for it to copy over my old data.

Click to collapse



/sdcard/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 6, 2022)

VD171 said:


> /sdcard/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp

Click to collapse



I dont have an sd card


----------



## VD171 (Jun 6, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> I dont have an sd card

Click to collapse



That is the place of your internal storage and not external card.
Like: "Internal Storage"/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 6, 2022)

VD171 said:


> That is the place of your internal storage and not external card.
> Like: "Internal Storage"/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp

Click to collapse



I found it. for some reason that particular folder wasnt showing up before.thank alot


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 8, 2022)

VD171 said:


> /sdcard/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp

Click to collapse



it didnt restore my chats.Im not getting the option for some reason. Could you guide me on how to get the phone to recognize the back up files


----------



## VD171 (Jun 8, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> it didnt restore my chats.Im not getting the option for some reason. Could you guide me on how to get the phone to recognize the back up files

Click to collapse



Rename the crypt file to "msgstore.db.crypt14" (or to "msgstore.db.crypt15" if this is a crypt15 file).
Move the file to the databases folder, and then register the same number again.

If FMWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.gbwhatsapp/GBWhatsApp/Databases
If GBWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp/Databases


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 8, 2022)

1. it doesnt save the folder as FMwhatsapp, just Whatsapp, Ive tried renaming it but it doesn’t use the folder with that name.
2 i have those files but it still doesnt work


----------



## VD171 (Jun 8, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> 1. it doesnt save the folder as FMwhatsapp, just Whatsapp, Ive tried renaming it but it doesn’t use the folder with that name.
> 2 i have those files but it still doesnt work

Click to collapse



You can create the folder.
Just move the msgstore.db.crypt14 to the new folder.

If FMWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.gbwhatsapp/GBWhatsApp/Databases
If GBWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp/Databases
If YOWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.yowhatsapp/YOWhatsApp/Databases


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 8, 2022)

That still didnt work,it keeps creating a com.whatsapp folder and doesnt use the com.gbwhatsapp folder. 
should i use an older apk for install,im not sure whats going wrong why its not finding the files


----------



## VD171 (Jun 8, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> That still didnt work,it keeps creating a com.whatsapp folder and doesnt use the com.gbwhatsapp folder.
> should i use an older apk for install,im not sure whats going wrong why its not finding the files

Click to collapse



Are you sure did you download the gbwhatsapp/fmwhatsapp directly from official source?
http://Down.fouadmods.com


----------



## Renstar07 (Jun 8, 2022)

I used the apk from my prevoius device that usually gives me the updates,I have 9.30 .It say fouad mod whatsapp,Is that the incorrect version?


----------



## VD171 (Jun 9, 2022)

Renstar07 said:


> I used the apk from my prevoius device that usually gives me the updates,I have 9.30 .It say fouad mod whatsapp,Is that the incorrect version?

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling and reinstalling the official version again:








						Fouad WA - FMMods
					

Fouad Mod WA or more often referred to as FMWA is a WA-like application that has been modified in such a way that it has more complete features.




					Down.fouadmods.com
				




Be sure to use the same package:

com.whatsapp = WhatsApp [Replaces Stock WhatsApp]
com.fmwhatsapp = FM WhatsApp [Clone]
com.yowhatsapp = Yo WhatsApp [Clone]
com.gbwhatsapp = GB WhatsApp [Clone]


----------



## johnnyyh (Jun 11, 2022)

VD171 said:


> Rename the crypt file to "msgstore.db.crypt14" (or to "msgstore.db.crypt15" if this is a crypt15 file).
> Move the file to the databases folder, and then register the same number again.
> 
> If FMWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.gbwhatsapp/GBWhatsApp/Databases
> If GBWhatsapp: "Internal storage"/Android/media/com.fmwhatsapp/FMWhatsApp/Databases

Click to collapse



Is this GB WhatsApp anti ban?


----------



## VD171 (Jun 11, 2022)

johnnyyh said:


> Is this GB WhatsApp anti ban?

Click to collapse



Yes.
GB/Fouad WhatsApp contains many and many anti ban features and constantly updated.
Fully adware and spyware free.


----------



## johnnyyh (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 13, 2022)

I've a few security concerns about FMWhatsApp. Hope someone knowledgeable will check for any malicious activity in the background.

1. I could find some suspicious background traffic from/to the developer's server or website. Is it transferring our personal data? Screenshot attached.

2. Even the official download site down.fouadmods.com is forcefully redirecting to adware or malicious sites while trying to download the app. How secure is this?


----------



## VD171 (Jun 13, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> I've a few security concerns about FMWhatsApp. Hope someone knowledgeable will check for any malicious activity in the background.
> 
> 1. I could find some suspicious background traffic from/to the developer's server or website. Is it transferring our personal data? Screenshot attached.
> 
> 2. Even the official download site down.fouadmods.com is forcefully redirecting to adware or malicious sites while trying to download the app. How secure is this?

Click to collapse



1. GB/Fouad Whatsapp shows you when a new release is launched.
That's is just a checking for an update.

2. Really? Try https://adblockplus.org and be happy.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 13, 2022)

VD171 said:


> 1. GB/Fouad Whatsapp shows you when a new release is launched.
> That's is just a checking for an update.
> 
> 2. Really? Try https://adblockplus.org and be happy.

Click to collapse



But who is yousefalbasha? 

And why do you serve such malicious ads arbitrarily, compromising the security of users?


----------



## VD171 (Jun 13, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> But who is ?
> 
> And why do you serve such malicious ads arbitrarily, compromising the security of users?

Click to collapse



I dont know who is and I dont want to know too.
Everyone in the planet should use adblockers in all devices.
I'm not here to discuss about ethical, but the utility of the GB/Foud Whatsapp.
If you don't like it, just avoid it.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 13, 2022)

If you aren't sure about the suspicious background traffic going on, there's something fishy for sure. The app may be transferring user data and personal details to some hacker which will have serious consequences. It's not about ethics, but security of personal and confidential chats and data.

And it's not as silly as if you don't like then avoid. It's evident from the screenshot that traffic is going on between FMWhatsApp and some remote server other than that of WhatsApp or Facebook, which is shown as cdn.yousefalbasha.com. You're not sure where they're transporting your data and what they're doing with those.

If your intentions are genuine, please care about the security of users while promoting modded apps. I'm seriously concerned about this suspicious background traffic. Not only I'll avoid it, but make sure that users are warned about the privacy and security of their personal chats and data. Some hacker may be selling your data and you may be trapped.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> If you aren't sure about the suspicious background traffic going on, there's something fishy for sure. The app may be transferring user data and personal details to some hacker which will have serious consequences. It's not about ethics, but security of personal and confidential chats and data.
> 
> And it's not as silly as if you don't like then avoid. It's evident from the screenshot that traffic is going on between FMWhatsApp and some remote server other than that of WhatsApp or Facebook, which is shown as cdn.yousefalbasha.com. You're not sure where they're transporting your data and what they're doing with those.
> 
> If your intentions are genuine, please care about the security of users while promoting modded apps. I'm seriously concerned about this suspicious background traffic. Not only I'll avoid it, but make sure that users are warned about the privacy and security of their personal chats and data. Some hacker may be selling your data and you may be trapped.

Click to collapse



As I said, that is just a checking for updates.
(Yes, Foud WhatApp shows you once a new update is released.)
I'm using Foud Whatsapp for many years.
I'm here to say Foud WhatsApp is totally safe and developers does NOT want your data or infos.
Enjoy it or avoid it.

Edit: I've attached the proof of the notification of a new update is released.
It shows the changelog too.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 14, 2022)

VD171 said:


> I'm using Foud Whatsapp for many years.
> I'm here to say Foud WhatsApp is totally safe and developers does NOT want your data or infos.

Click to collapse



Are you simply a user of the app or in someway associated with the developers? If you're simply a user, how can you be sure about their intentions?

Some independent verification is required to ensure the safety and privacy of users. Users share a lot of confidential information on WhatsApp. So privacy is very important. It's well-known that end-to-end encryption is already lost when using modded WhatsApp versions.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> Are you simply a user of the app or in someway associated with the developers? If you're simply a user, how can you be sure about their intentions?
> 
> Some independent verification is required to ensure the safety and privacy of users. Users share a lot of confidential information on WhatsApp. So privacy is very important. It's well-known that end-to-end encryption is already lost when using modded WhatsApp versions.

Click to collapse



I'm a simple user.
You are just creating fake panic.
You just sent some (rarely) outgoing connections and it does NOT show nothing.
If developers are stealing your infos, why connections are not made constantly ?
As I said, for checking updates, outgoing connections are needed.
If you are so worried, just make full analysis and show us the results.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 14, 2022)

If you're a simple user how can you confidently say this? How do you authentically know that developers does NOT want your data and infos?



VD171 said:


> I'm here to say Foud WhatsApp is totally safe and developers does NOT want your data or infos.

Click to collapse



I'm not creating a fake panic as we've a lot of circumstancial evidences to be concerned about the safety of our confidential data. Background traffic with some yousefalbasha's server whose identity is unknown, Google Play protect triggering a warning earlier, the forceful redirection on the download page to malicious adware sites, the obvious lack of end-to-end encryption etc.

Yes, I've concerns and I do think users need to be aware and concerned considering these issues.

That's why some independent verification is required about the security of this mod.

And those background connections are made at regular intervals. I can't simply believe that it's only for checking updates and ignore, considering all these facts.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> If you're a simple user how can you confidently say this? How do you authentically know that developers does NOT want your data and infos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't trust on developers, just don't use it. Lol
I will keep using it forever because I trust on developers.
Nobody cares to your or my opinion, we trust on facts only.
Apparentely, you have nothing to prove here, so, have a beautiful day.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 14, 2022)

VD171 said:


> If you don't trust on developers, just don't use it. Lol
> I will keep using it forever because I trust on developers.
> Nobody cares to your or my opinion, we trust on facts only.
> Apparentely, you have nothing to prove here, so, have a beautiful day.

Click to collapse



I'm not a developer to be able to prove. That's why I told that some independent analysis is required. And users must be aware that their data may not be secure, especially with those evident facts I already mentioned.



jsmidev said:


> Background traffic with some yousefalbasha's server whose identity is unknown, Google Play protect triggering a warning earlier, the forceful redirection on the download page to malicious adware sites, the obvious lack of end-to-end encryption etc.

Click to collapse



There are questions that need to be answered. Till then everyone using FMWhatsApp should be careful about their personal chats, media etc. shared on it. 

This is a note of caution. The questions are unanswered.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> I'm not a developer to be able to prove. That's why I told that some independent analysis is required. And users must be aware that their data may not be secure, especially with those evident facts I already mentioned.
> 
> There are questions that need to be answered. Till then everyone using FMWhatsApp should be careful about their personal chats, media etc. shared on it.
> 
> This is a note of caution. The questions are unanswered.

Click to collapse



Everyone should be careful with EVERYTHING not just an app or another.
Just it.
As I said, Fouad Whatsapp is totally safe.
I really don't care to your opinion, what you think is just what you think.
Prove something and I talk with you again.
See you.


----------



## jsmidev (Jun 14, 2022)

I've already shown that there's a suspicious background traffic with some yousefalbasha's website. What they're doing with this is something that we don't know and should be analysed by some expert. And who knows, there may be further such attempts in the background.

And this is not to seek opinion by @VD171, who is promoting the mod here and so can't be relied upon for an independent judgement, no matter how many times the person claims that the mod is "totally safe" despite these obviously suspicious things. Any hacker can claim that too.

This is a note of caution for those using FMWhatsApp to be careful about their personal data being stolen. And also it will be great if someone knowledgeable test the app for anything malicious.

Google will not give a warning without any reason too, which they've already given once.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

jsmidev said:


> I've already shown that there's a suspicious background traffic with some yousefalbasha's website. What they're doing with this is something that we don't know and should be analysed by some expert. And who knows, there may be further such attempts in the background.
> 
> And this is not to seek opinion by @VD171, who is promoting the mod here and so can't be relied upon for an independent judgement, no matter how many times the person claims that the mod is "totally safe" despite these obviously suspicious things. Any hacker can claim that too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I trust it and I will keep using it.
If you don't trust it, don't use it. Lol
I really don't care what you think.
I really don't care if you trust it or not.
You already said what you have in your mind, what do you want now? Lol
I love and trust totally on Fouad Whatsapp.
See you.


----------



## VD171 (Jun 14, 2022)

Before to cathcing fire on something (or someone), be sure what you are doing.
As I said, I trust TOTALLY on Fouad Whatsapp.
I'm a simple user of fouad whatsapp for MANY and MANY YEARS.
I'm not here to convince anyone.


----------



## apkshu (Jun 24, 2022)

Walter Jack said:


> *gb WhatsApp*
> 
> Yeah, I usually Download mods from them and helpgurus.net
> Those are both trusted sourcses..

Click to collapse



Hello, what is your experience now with GB whats-app now in 2022 it's working? some news in market if you install GB then official whats app does not work


----------



## VD171 (Jun 24, 2022)

apkshu said:


> Hello, what is your experience now with GB whats-app now in 2022 it's working? some news in market if you install GB then official whats app does not work

Click to collapse



Foud WhatsApp has one replace for stock/official whatsapp too.
See here:


VD171 said:


> "#Disclaimer
> It is hereby notified that many "FM WhatsApp Modified Versions" are freaking throughout the Web , Mostly you'll get to see Adsware & Spyware in those version of Modified APK.
> 
> It's an piece of well known Information that the Official version of FM WhatsApp and or Fouad Mods doesn't adds any Adsware or Spywares.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TNSMANI (Jun 26, 2022)

*MOD ACTION:*

Thread closed.

The OP has abandoned the project and has edited the first post removing content and links and leaving a message to this effect. The thread is being used for promoting other app/s which is a disrespect and disservice to the OP. Hence the decision.


----------

